# Australia Mariners Compass blocks OR "NOT A SWAP"



## AngieM2

Australia Mariner's Compass Star from Carol Doak's book.
This is the more pastel version, photo taken without flash.



This is one quarter (two sections) of the same star, but that tan is where I ended up putting the green in the finished block. This tan, just didn't make the block "speak" to me.



Now - here's the same block done in Brighter colors. Makes a real difference, doesn't it.



And this block is the same block, I did it first to use the yellow and fell in love with the dynamics of this block.

I cannot decide which is my favorite.
I am thinking the top one is the one I'm going to do more of. 


Now, there is a reason I'm posting these.... see next post.


----------



## AngieM2

This is the "NOT A SWAP" portion of this posting.


I'm wanting to do something different from all the regular swaps. I love them, and all the friends, but I am not always a real fan of the colors that are chosen. Then if I like them, we send them away.

So, here's the deal.
I want to do a "NOT A SWAP" with some friends. No color choices but your own, no sending anything away (except by me). 

These blocks are paper pieced and I have the book and the s/w to print the foundation blocks. I am not selling anything, but sharing with friends that I want to PLAY with.

I'm looking for at least one or two others, more would be more fun - to make a block, if we like it we can do more of these, or the other 23 from my book, over a long period of time. If you like it, you'll probably end up on Carol Doak's web page and buy a book, or just download the free designs.

You'd do this best to have a ruler with a 1/4 inch lip on it for doing the cutting as you go along, and something about the thickness of a shirt cardboard to do the folding of the foundation as you go along.

We'd meet here to consult, to show off, etc.
These do not take all that much fabric.
These each used 7 colors.

If you want to Play/Sew at least one block with me, and maybe more - please let me know.

I'm thinking of mailing enough foundation pieces for 2 blocks, so you can mess a few sections up and still have a block.

The rest, we just consult with.

Anyone want to play? No dead lines, no mailing back, just doing something I think makes an outstanding block, and showing off some.

(and if you're doing the animal block swap after current swap, animal fabrics could be used.)

Anyone?

Angie


----------



## Pauline

sounds like fun Angie would like to join you in this venture


----------



## AngieM2

Pauline - Great! I'm printing your foundations right now.

And anyone else. All you need sewing machine wise is something that can do a straight stitch. I've even done this with those MINI machines.

And if you want to do this, and don't have much fabric, let me know. I have a lot and we can PM consult.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb

Oh, I want to play! I love to play and I so rarely get to do it!


----------



## AngieM2

If you are a current HT guest, and want to play - sign up to be an HT member and make a post on this thread. I'm not adverse to new friends.

And one more thing - the blocks you see are 12.5 inches or 12 inch and 1/4 seam allowance all around.


Angie


----------



## Patches

I think I would love to play too, Angie. I'm not 100% sure that I understand everything. Could you explain it some more to me. And add me in,,,,,I love having someone to help me get motivated to make quilt blocks. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Marilyn =

I mail you the foundation pieces. I'll tell all of you what size pieces to cut out to use and 'talk' you through the block. If you like it, we can do more of them or another variation.

Just making a 12 inch block. There are 8 sections that are sewn onto paper (sorta paint by number sewing). And if you've never paper pieced (foundation pieced) anything - that's okay. No deadline, and all the questions you want to ask, attempted to be answered.

You pick the colors you want. You pick the fabric content, etc. This is just something to cheer us (ME especially) up after all the wonderful weather, news and just life I've seen reflected on the various forums on HT, and helps to cheer me up when I just want to pinch heads off some folks at work from time to time.

Just fun - and maybe learning something that looks really neat.
This should not cost anyone anything if they have scraps.
It's easier if you have a cutting mat and rotary cutter, and a good see through ruler, but I bet we can figure out how to do it without them, and just scissors.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/561964021OndeRt

This was done with an 8 pointed star from Quilter's Cache - will give you a pretty good idea of what kind of sewing I'm talking about. The above link is photos showing how it's made from start to finish.

Here's the 8 pointed star



Angie


----------



## countrysunshine

I have never been clear as to what paper piecing is. I was told by someone that knows me I would not like it. So, I won't sign up based upon that but I do like the first and last block and the RWB one. I agree about the tan and the brights are just too much for my taste. 

You do nice work, Angie.

Mary


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you for the compliment, Mary.

And if you change your mind, as we go along - please just drop me a PM. Your friend might be right or might be wrong about you liking it.

I would not have thought I'd like it so much, until I took the two classes on it, and use it some for Melissa's swap (16 or 20 of these would be a bit much for the bigger swap here).

And these were not as hard as you'd think.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie, I'll play with you!! I love Carol Doak, and believe I have the book with this one in it, so you won't need to print it off for me.(Can you give me the page #?) The block will fit in nicely with those I'm building for a quilt for me....

Shall we start whenever we want, or wait on you? (I do have some things going on, but need some impetus to get back in the sewing room!)

Jennifer


----------



## AngieM2

Jennifer - Page 34/35. 
Do you have the cd so you can print this out, cause if you copy from the book you'll have to very carefully trace the block, or if you copy if on a copy machine from the book, it may distort.

Start getting your colors together and the fabrics cut into the sizes needed.

For the rest of you: 


Floral/background - 8 pieces, will be code 3 on the printout - 4 1/4" x 5 1/4" (on A and B sections)
Light blue - 8 pieces, will be code 2 on the printout - 3" x 3" (on A and B sections)
Yellow - 8 pieces, will be code 1 on the printout - 3" x 3" (On A and B sections)
Dark Pink - 4 pieces, will be code 4 on one side printout - 2 1/4" x 6" (on A side)
Light Pink - 4 pieces, will be code 4 on other side printout - 2 1/4" x 6" (On B side)
Green - 4 pieces, will be code 5 on the dark pink side - 2 1/2" x 7" (On A side)
Blue check - 4 pieces, will be code 5 on the light pink side - 2 1/2 x 7" (On B side)


Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Angie...is it too late for me to play?


----------



## Patches

That sounds great, Angie! I have been wanting to try paper piecing ever since I say you doing it on here. Count me in for sure.....I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie, thanks. I have the cd so will start getting everything ready!


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie, I sent you a PM>


----------



## AngieM2

I received the PM.

I'm old fashioned mailing out the printed foundation pieces and a paper saying what sized blocks of fabric to cut to do this with.

The sizes of fabric are listed in one of my posts above if you want to start getting it together.

Angie


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Hi Angie,
Sent you a PM.
Looking forward to _finally_ trying out paper piercing and with your support behind us, you know we won't fail!! :bow:
Thanks for the motivation ~ all your blocks look super great!


----------



## BusyBees2

got it Angie, returned info to you!


----------



## Molly Mckee

I'd like to try it too. I've never paper pieced but I 'd like to try it. Maybe with your encouragement it won't end up in my UFO pile! Molly


----------



## AngieM2

MM _ I have your PM and will be printing several blocks tonight.

More fun for all of us.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

I have all these 'sewing mates'...

Pauline
Callieslamb
Patches
BusyBees2
MaraReenie
MsPioneerGal
Molly Mckee

any body else? 

And it's only one completed block (to start with).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Here's Carol Doak's site - store page

http://www.caroldoak.com/store.php

Go down the page to the Mariner's Compass STARS book, it's about 5th or 6th one down.

While on her page check out the free patterns she had for downloading.

I did the center of the 2000th person block (she has a yahoo group of a lot of folks - I've not tried it yet).

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Ooooooo! I _do _love Carol Doak!!! I downloaded the blue/white snowflake looking one for when I was making snowflakes for an exchange. I ended up not using it for the exchange, but may still use it for my blocks!

For those who haven't paper pieced before: Don't let Angie scare you off with this!!! Many of the blocks on Carol's site look really challenging, but in reality they are only one little section done over and over again and put together to make one big block. It's really not that hard and I'm sure Angie will give great guidance to get you through it! 

You _CAN _paper piece! (repeat to yourself over and over and over)


----------



## AngieM2

I'm working on the packages for everyone.

I'm wanting to get them all done, then I'm wanting to make the first stitch on a block piece to put in each one - that seems to be the hardest one to get your head around when I was in the classes for Paper Piecing.

And BB2 is right, these look complicated - that's their snazzy appeal, but if you do one section at a time - you'll soon see that they're almost easier than cutting carefully and piecing each section. 

These blocks have the fabric too large, then after you sew them down - then you cut the 1/4 inch seam allowance. 

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

I'm working on the packages. Plan to mail them to you Friday evening or possibly Saturday.

In the meantime - I hope you're considering your colors, and if you want to be ready - maybe cutting the squares and rectangles out so you'll be ready..

Angie


----------



## MsPioneerGal

AngieM2 said:


> In the meantime - I hope you're considering your colors, and if you want to be ready - maybe cutting the squares and rectangles out so you'll be ready..
> 
> Angie


*Yes and No !!*
I've printed off your post # 13 with the cutting sizes on, but picking colours!
I start with picking my background fabric -example: a floral with purple, pink, yellow flowers with green leaves. Then pick those same colours but in a more solid design. I keep looking back to your first picture to check! Starting to make sense!!:clap:


----------



## AngieM2

MsPioneerGal -
I'm glad to see that the color choices are starting to make sense. You can use my pictures and sorta lay your fabrics one over each other to get a general showing of color to see if you like it.

Cause you could end up with that tan color where I now have the green. Some colors just 'speak' better.

Any one else starting to get their fabrics together?

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I haven't pulled or cut yet, but I know what fabric collection I _will _be pulling from. 

I've had a really grumpy baby this week that won't let me get into my sewing room! Hopefully this weekend after a few days of antibiotics will be better!


----------



## AngieM2

the envelopes are sealed, and will go with me to work tomorrow. After work a visit to the PO.

Angie


----------



## sancraft

I've always wanted to learn to paper peice. This sounds like a lot of fun. I'm bringing my ball and jacks. Can I play?


----------



## AngieM2

Yeah! One more!

I think you'll have fun with this sancraft. 

Start picking out your fabrics, and you can start cutting the sizes of the block.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

I mailed all but sancraft's as I only read her joining this morning before work.
I'll get her's out tomorrow.

So, brown 9 x 12 envelope, first class - should be at your place about Wednesday for US, and maybe Thursday for Canada.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Thanks, Angie! I'm so excited. I think I have my fabrics picked out..but I'm sure I'll change them a million times!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - got sancrafts mailed out today.

I think about Wednesday some of you should start getting your envelopes.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie, Got my envelope today!! Have fabric picked already and will try to stitch it up in the next day or two and post a picture! 

Thanks again for doing this...I think everyone will have loads of fun!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - great on getting the envelope. Please help me, by checking in, and helping the others that have not done a paper pieced one yet.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

If someone else wants to try, I can still mail out the foundation pieces to you.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I'll help you any way I can


----------



## MacaReenie

Wooohooo! Got my envelope today! So, once everyone has theirs, you'll be teaching/talking us through each step? Just trying to make sure I have this straight. I'm soooooooo excited. I LOVE trying something new!! Thanks, Angie!!


----------



## AngieM2

Yes, I'll be talking you through it, and putting up photos of each step. Answering questions, etc.


----------



## sancraft

I'm really excited about this project. :bouncy:


----------



## Callieslamb

I got my pattern today, Angie. Many thanks for all your efforts on our parts. Now, what am I supposed to with it after I sew it together? Which won't be today. DH has taken my sewing room ceiling down so it can be rasied up to accomodate my sewing cabinet. but maybe tomorrow......


----------



## BusyBees2

Ideas for your finished block: 

you could frame it!
make more! 4 for a wallhanging, 2-3 for a table runner
pillow
potholder
candle rug
use the same fabrics in different blocks to put together in a project


----------



## Patches

Got mine yesterday Angie. I think I can do this. I am so excited to get started, but have a couple of things on my plate to finish too. I will be picking fabric real soon. thanks, Marilyn


----------



## mamajohnson

Angie, is it too late for me to play?
I have been so busy I have not been checking on here! I hate when that happens. I will be here more often from now on!!!

Hope I can join ya'll - if not I will enjoy watching the thread.


----------



## MsPioneerGal

AngieM2 said:


> (and if you're doing the animal block swap after current swap, animal fabrics could be used.)
> Angie


Well, that got me thinking! I wasn't happy with what I was pulling from my stash, then remembered I had hidden  these sewing design fabrics and I"m thinking....hmmm....let's use these! Will fiddle around with them to see if the layout will work. Looking forward to starting!


----------



## MacaReenie

haha..great to see folks talking about sewing it together and having it done. I am TOTALLY clueless, so all I'll get done is choosing and cutting the fabric! lol


----------



## AngieM2

mamajohnson said:


> Angie, is it too late for me to play?
> I have been so busy I have not been checking on here! I hate when that happens. I will be here more often from now on!!!
> 
> Hope I can join ya'll - if not I will enjoy watching the thread.


Send me your address via a PM, I can mail you out some block stuff tomorrow.
Be reading the thread, and picking the fabrics, and even cutting the sizes of rectangles you'll need.

Everyone that does not know what you're doing. Look on the back of the sample I sent. See where I wrote the colors? You'll need to do that, but look at my sample blocks shown on the thread, as there is a A side and a B side and their are only two colors (1 and 2) the same on all sections.

Angie


----------



## Pauline

mine arrived this morning still pulling fabric out to use in it but think this is going to be fun.


----------



## AngieM2

I'll be making a photo of the back of the squares to show you what I mean here in just a little bit tonight. Putting up groceries and eating something first.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I got my first quarter (2 sections) put together tonight. Fabric for all the others are cut & organized and ready to go...maybe tomorrow after kids' activities.


----------



## AngieM2

here we go, for those that have not done this before.

Here's the reference block, so you can see the colors. These are the colors I wrote on the papers before I started sewing.




Below is where, before I cut them apart I labeled the colors. If you look at the finished block the dark part of the rays are on one side, the light on the other, and it's consistent all the way around.



Next post.....


----------



## AngieM2

remember that when you are looking at the side of the paper with the writing/printing - that's the backside, and everything color wise is opposite what it is finished.

here's the A piece trimmed for sewing. Note that I did not trim right on the 1/4 inch dotted line. This gives you the extra for trimming the very last thing before joining sections.



The below is just to show you the hard piece of plastic about the thickness of a shirt card board, this is used to make the folds, and for the 1/4 inch lipped ruler to push against. You'll see a few more photos down. This plastic is the type you can purchase for making quilt templates.



Below is a portion of the 1/4 inch lipped ruler. On this photo the clear is the 1/4 inch lip. This is an extremely helpful ruler for doing this. If you don't have one - see if any of your other rulers has a mark at about 1/4 inch so you can have something to line up - for using the rotary cutter for trimming..




next post...


----------



## AngieM2

Okay, now get the plastic (or equalivant) and line a straight edge up on the line between 1 and 2 sections....



Here's the first fold.....


----------



## AngieM2

Now - we've got to position those first two pieces. Take a look at the example I put in your envelopes. See how the green has it's back to the paper, and the blue is facing it (right sides together). In the below, you'll see where I'm holding the paper to the light so I can see where the blocks are. I have made sure I have about 1/4 inch or more that will 'hang over' the section's outer lines. And remember to think about when you open it out to cover section 2.



I put the whole thing under the presser foot and sewed on that line between one and two. This is paper up on when going under the machine. If you have trouble, my teacher said some folks use an elmers glue stick lightly on the paper/green fabric , or a straight pin to hold them in place before stitching that first line.

Here's what the fabric side looks like after the first stitching line is done..



next post.....


----------



## AngieM2

Now that you've got the first line stitched, you've probably done the hardest part.

Below is where I opened out the second block fabric (blue in this case) to cover it's section of the template.



And then, holding it up to the light source to make sure that it covers the section 1 and 2 completely.



This is how it looks with fabric 2 folded out, this is the paper up side.




next post.....


----------



## AngieM2

Now I learned to trim the excess fabric from previous sewn fabrics before sewing the next section on. If you do this trim first, then you can line up the next fabric to the cutting line and you'll have a way to line things up a little easier.

So this is where I've got the plastic out again, and getting the fold between the 1/2 section and the 3 section....




Below is where I've got the plastic in the paper on the fold. I've butted the 1/4 lip against the fold line, and will now trim the excess fabric away.




next post.....


----------



## AngieM2

Here's what the fold looks like after the trimming of the spare fabric.




And below is the two pieces opened and trimmed. 




That's all the posts for tonight. 
Give it a try, and put questions and comments here. This is the fun part.

I'm really looking forward to seeing your fabric choices.

Angie


----------



## maxine

Hey Angie is it too late for me to play?? I have done some paper piecing before so maybe I could catch up?? However, I am embarressed to say, I haven't mastered putting pictures on here yet, but I determined to learn to do this too!! You are giving great instructions...If I need to wait for the next block I'll totaly understand..
Maxine


----------



## AngieM2

Maxine - I'd love to have you to play with us.

PM me your address and I'll get a set of papers out to you in tomorrow's mail.
You'll have plenty of time to catch up.

Just start rummaging around for some fabrics you want to try together.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

AngieM2 said:


> Okay, now get the plastic (or equalivant) and line a straight edge up on the line between 1 and 2 sections....
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first fold.....



You could also use an index card or manila file folder! I use the edge of my ruler and run my finger nail along the edge from the underside of the paper.


----------



## BusyBees2

Well, I'm done with mine...have even taken a picture! Now I just need to get that into photobucket and posted. 

Baby is waking up and dinner needs to be started, though, so that will have to wait until tonight. Hope everyone's is working well!


----------



## AngieM2

Hey - neat BB. I'll be checking back for your block - need more? or a different one?

Angie


----------



## maxine

Angie I pm'd you.. Thanks for letting me play..this sounds like a very exciting block!!


----------



## AngieM2

Maxine - I have your foundation papers printing.

Anyone else? We're up for new friends and fun experience that can be ANYTHING *YOU* want it to be...... and you get to keep it.


Has anyone else started doing their sections? Even piece one/two?
This is NOT to be any pressure, as this has no deadline. 

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Here's my Australia Mariners Compass block....












And since I had my box of fabrics out (for this specific project) I did this one as well that I had waiting around...











Hope everyone posts their blocks too!!


----------



## AngieM2

I love them BB2.

The second one is one off her web page for free, isn't it? We could do that one also, after others get their blocks done.


I like your colors a lot.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

Wow! BB2, you _are_ a busy bee!
Those are gorgeous!! I love the colors, they are so bright and pretty. I need to try and find some of those colors. I think I lean more towards earthy colors, need to go for the bright happy ones that I really love!!!
My stash always gives me lots of earth tones and blues and reds... maybe I need to go _shopping!!_


----------



## AngieM2

Maxine - your foundation pieces are in the mail. I think you'd have them about Tuesday, best guess. 

I still have stamps and envelopes, paper and ink in the printer if anyone else changes their mind.

This weekend (since tomorrow's Friday) I'll get more instructions up. But, I've not seen anything from some of the others.

If you have time, and I understand weather and/or Easter Preparations may be eating your time right now.

Angie


----------



## sancraft

I got my envelope today. Yippee. :banana02:


----------



## Ardie/WI

They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL, ladies! Just wonderful!

The reason I haven't participated is because I've been dealing with a long and boring health issue. The leg and foot that I use to activate the foot control of my sewing machine is involved. That plus I take some pain killers that make me fuzzy-headed.

I have never been active in any swap because of that very reason. I have been concerned that I'd not be able to complete a project.

Sign me a very frustrated sewer!


----------



## AngieM2

Oh , Ardie - Rats- 
This is only one block (or more if we want to).

So sorry that you aren't getting to play with us.


How about telling me the colors of one you'd do. I bet I have enough fabrics around here to make at least one block to photograph for you to see.

How 'bout it? What colors would you like to see?

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI

AngieM2 said:


> Oh , Ardie - Rats-
> This is only one block (or more if we want to).
> 
> So sorry that you aren't getting to play with us.
> 
> 
> How about telling me the colors of one you'd do. I bet I have enough fabrics around here to make at least one block to photograph for you to see.
> 
> How 'bout it? What colors would you like to see?
> 
> Angie


 The woman asks me questions like that when I can't remember what day it is!  Seriously, I asked Roger the same question THREE times one day.

If I had to think about it, the predominate color would be blue with pale yellow and green too.


----------



## AngieM2

Okay Ardie - you're making it easy as Blue (especially turquoise blue) is my favorite color, accented with clear or pale yellows.

Check back here in a day or so.....

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Just checking in and letting you know that I'll be working on mine tomorrow. It's my anniversary tomorrow and I've been working like a demon since Thursday trying to get a quilt I made for hub quilted by tomorrow!


----------



## AngieM2

Maca - sure hope you get done, and I know we'd all love to see a photo of the anniversary quilt.

There's no timeframe on this. don't let it stress you.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Dang..any other night, hub is down in our room watching tv by now. The ONE night I WANT him down there so I can work on the quilt..he's up here watching a movie. Guess I'll work on this now, since I can only work on the quilt when he doesn't know it! LOL...btw....umm...I'll make one of the first comments. I know it's called paper piecing..but I had NO clue that you actually sewed on paper!! lol....yup..this is going to be interesting..be prepared for my foolish questions!!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay, I'll be checking in during the night. I'm cutting some rectangles of fabrics to make another star. I'll probably be doing some more of the photo tonight and posting more directions.

Sorry about hubby wanting to be where you don't need him to be tonight. (Isn't that always the way?)

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Okay..I got 1 and 2 on! Woohoooo!! lol..I can now say I'm a paper piecer!! At least until you look at it and tell me it's awful lol. Here's the pic:










Now, the next step you say is to trim (btw...GREAT instructions you put in this thread! If I can follow them, anyone can!!) Do I trim to 1/4 inch around the shape of the piece or just trim down a bit and leave these two in their square forms? Sorry..toldja I knew nothing about this!! but it's such fun!!!!


----------



## BusyBees2

Great start, Maca!! 

Don't trim all the way around anything! I'm sure Angie will show you with pictures (soooo much easier to see it) but you'll end up trimming only one side of your fabric, where the next sewing line is (the line between the 1/2 that's done, and the #3 section).


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Must type faster as I keep getting timed out! Grrrr
BusyBees2 - very nice blocks & I like the black in the 1st one! 
MacaReenie - WTG on your 1st steps! Looking good!
Ardie - I'm thinking 'hand crank Singer Sewing machine', will keep you sewing, slow but steady!
Thank you Angie for staying up late and posting the first set of instructions. Our postal workers have both friday & monday off, so I'll hoping tuesday will be my day for MAIL!!!
I managed to get Carol Doak's '50 Fabulous Paper-Pieced Stars' from the library and it came with a CD-ROM that I will watch tonight. So, hopefully, I"m good to go!! 
I have been looking at the 'new beginner block' that she has in her free section....may give that a try if my fingers start to itch!!
Looking forward to everyone's pictures!!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - 


See how in this photo the piece 1 and 2 are opened out, but the paper is on top. When you get yours like that, get your hard edge and fold the line between 1/2 and the 3 line. See the photo - that's what I've done. You will see a portion of the pieces 1/2 showing.

Good so far?


Next. Get something so you can see through it (a quilt block cutting ruler should work, or if you have one of these handy 1/4 inch rulers, use whichever you have). you are going to lay the ruler on top of the folded over paper, so there is a hanging over the fabric 1/4 inch.

Like this:



AFter you have it like that. Get your rotary cutter (or a pen to draw this line so you can scissor cut it), and cut along that line. This will give you a 1/2 fabric showing 1/4 inch after you lift the ruler.

See:





I'm watching to see how you do.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Meca - looking just right. I think you're going to be a natural by the 1/2 portion of block!

MsPioneerGirl - give that sample block a try. The CD in the book you checked out may just be the blocks that can print, such as I'm using now. I'd not thought to check out my library. I need to go do that at some point. 

I'm working on getting the photos past that last one.

(but probably going to be in a different color).

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Angie..I apologise! lol..you already had it well written out about trimming them...I just forgot to turn to the next page! Yes, I printed them all out! lol. Anywho...here's what I have now. Um...certainly doesn't look even like a quarter of your pretty blocks. Is this right???










Busybees...your blocks are fabulous!!
I'm already hating my fabric choices, but hey..that's what practice blocks are about!!


----------



## AngieM2

Maca! YOU have it exactly right. IT looks yucky right now from just the rectangles. When you're off doing the blocks you can now iron this, and then trim the outer edges (those little dotted lines). But I usually get all 8 pieces to this formation, then iron and then trim....

I just took some more photos, as I now have a section as far along as yours.

Don't worry about the colors, they may totally surprise you when you get them all together. And besides, you have enough papers to do a second block unless you have a really bad run on one of these.!
You can change colors on the next one.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Woohoo! Look, Ma..I did it myself!! And no paper cuts!!! lol Hub's in bed now, so I'm off to put a few more hours into the quilting. Can't wait for it to be done..both to see his face and to make my other pieces of my new star!!


----------



## AngieM2

Success for your sewing tonight.
I think I might go to bed tonight before midnight.

Happy Sewing to all. and to all a Good - Night.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Maca!~~ YEAH! You did it perfect!! 

Your last step is to trim all around. But be careful! Be sure to cut on the farthest outside dotted line. And make sure all those pieces of fabric are laid out flat. (Nothing like getting this far along to cut wrong or lop off a piece you need! Ask me how I know?!)

[btw, I trim each of these sections as I go since I like to see the 'finished' progress]


----------



## maxine

Hey Angie, thanks for sending my "kit"!! I'll be waiting for them with glee!! Now I have two things coming in the mail,,your things and our swap blocks!! wahoo!! If they are not here by Tuesday I'll chunk the mailman with rocks until he delivers!! I have started piling up my rocks..he _knows_ what that means..

Angie where do you get your foundation papers?? I have never used actual foundation paper, just always made do with tracing paper (blah to hand tracing things, very tedious!) or printing things off on regular computer paper..Do you have any preference on brands, or types?? I have seen some advertized as water soluable, and some called Veleum (sp?)..but have never tried either.. any suggestions??

Thanks again, and Happy Easter!


----------



## AngieM2

I'm just using CHEAP walmart white printing paper. Use a tiny stitch when you sew, and when done, we'll CAREFULLY pull the paper off.

I'm thinking of ordering the foundation paper from the Carol Doak site as it appears to be a 100 sheets for about $9 (if I'm remembering right).

The tracing paper for any quantity seems too expensive, and I've not seen any onion skin type paper at all.

Angie


----------



## maxine

Oh Angie, thanks for the reminder about *the smaller size stitches*!! I know have to change my stitch length as soon as I sit down to the sewing machine, or else I tend to forget, and then I have a much harder time getting the paper off later,,and the smaller stitches do make the whole thing look prettier and go together easier..Thanks!!

How many Mates do we have now?? I think I counted 12?? Busybees2 already finished!! Wowza-yahoo!!and MacaReenie I bet your colors will be wonderful when they are all put together!! I still need to choose my colors..guess I'd better get to "thinkin"!!


----------



## AngieM2

Here's the list of the (dare I say it?) Playmates...

Pauline
Callieslamb
Patches
MaraReenie
MsPioneerGal
Molly McKee
BusyBees2 (who has proved her screen name )
sancraft
mamajohnson
maxine


and Ardie as an interested by stander!


anyone else want to play?

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie & everyone else,

SOme thoughts on paper. I usually use the printer paper that I get at Walmart. But rather than spend the $$ on the Carol Doak or any other specialty papers try this...

The pads of newsprint type paper you can get at craft stores are really, really cheep and work great! You can get them in the right size to send through your printer. Also, butcher (tissue) paper (the kind they put between things) or the paper Drs' offices use on their tables works well too. A friend of mine asks at her dr's office each time she goes and they give her the end-of-rolls that they normally throw away! Just cut them to fit in your printer.


----------



## MsPioneerGal

AngieM2 said:


> !
> 
> MsPioneerGirl - give that sample block a try. The CD in the book you checked out may just be the blocks that can print, such as I'm using now. I'd not thought to check out my library. I need to go do that at some point.
> Angie


The CD was Carol giving a demonstration to another lady on how to paper-piece the stars. 
I've just printed off 4 sheets of the 'beginner block' and I'm going to work on it *right this minute* , picture to follow later in the day! Wish me luck!:banana02:


----------



## mamajohnson

Wow! ya'll are moving right along!! I can't wait for my package to arrive!!!!!
gotta get some web work finished today so I can go stash diving!


----------



## AngieM2

Ardie - here's one with mostly Blue and Yellow, with some Green.




The above was taken with the flash of the camera engaged,

The bottom one is the same, but without the flash engaged....



Angie


----------



## AngieM2

back to more instructions....

One thing I've not said before. When I took the class we ironed with little bitty iron, each seam down. But they did say many times just finger pressing the sections down as you went would work. So, I've just been finger pressing down these seams.

Here is where I'm adding the background #3 section of fabric...
(these are Ardie block being made)



Below is the fabrics opened out, but not finger pressed yet.



Below is where I'm folding the line between section 3 and section 4....



Next is with that fold done, you can see the hang over fabrics from the 1/2 and 3 sections - 



next post.....


----------



## AngieM2

continuing....

Below is the trimming of the 1/2 and 3 getting ready to add the 4th color....



here it is after I've done the trim away leaving the 1/4 inch



Here's where I've put the 4th fabric aligned with the edge that was trimmed above...



This is after it's been sewn...





next post....


----------



## AngieM2

continuing...

Here's what the section looks with the paper side up after the sewing so far and opened out....




Now you'll see I've done the fold for the section to get ready for the 5th fabric...and here's I'm trimming the 1/4 inch....



after the trimming of fabric and opened out so the cut line is there to lay the 5th fabric along...




this is after I sewed it on, and opened it out. This shows one completed section of the block. I've not yet pressed it down or trimmed the edges.



I'm holding this section up so you can see how 'beautiful' the section is before you press, trim, and start putting together..



*if you look in the background, you can see a photo of me from 1982 and the plane I flew and my flight instructor. One of my best memories.

on to the next post.


----------



## AngieM2

we progress...

Here is where I just folded under the extra fabrics and laid the sections together for a way to start "seeing" the block. this is before pressing.



Now we see a pressed section, BUT there is an error where when I finger pressed I left a bump of fabric - this is not acceptable for me.



remember seam rippers?
I'm only undoing part of the blue and the orange sections so I can flatten the yellow floral and the re- attach the blue then re-attach the orange.






next post.


----------



## AngieM2

continuing...

I sewed that section back and pressed it flat.

Now I have all my sections pressed. Below is where I am using one of my quilting rulers as a straight edge so I can trim the paper and the fabric along the dotted line (which is 1/4 inch from the dark sewing line).



the back after trimming



here is the front side after trimming



laying two sections together so I can start really seeing it.



here is is with all sections trimmed and laid out, but not sewn together yet


----------



## AngieM2

We are almost done with this block...

Here is where I have an A section and a B section face to face. Line up the seam lines and with a straight pin, pin through to make sure you're pinning on the same place on the line on each section. I to this at this point and then down near the bottom where the other section crosses....
Remember to pull the straight pin out as your sewing needle approaches it, or do whatever you do not to break your machine needle..



Here is A and B sewn together and opened out...



here is 1/2 the square done and sewn together...



and......NOW.....


----------



## AngieM2

Here is the finished block... still with the paper attached...
(after this I'll sew just on the edge all around in the seam allowance so when I start taking the paper off the back, the edge of the block will not loosen).

Now here's the predominately Yellow, Blue with some Green, in honor of Ardie...




Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~ Love love love those colors! Congratulations Ardie on a wonderful block!


----------



## AngieM2

what's funny - I found a background floral and foreground yellow I like better, so there will be one more yellow/blue block before morning probably.

This is just fascinating!.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

LOL paper piecing, once mastered, is addicting!! It really goes so fast once you get the hang of it and you can do some really complicated looking things you'd never attempt by standard piecing.


----------



## MsPioneerGal

and :stars: !! I'm so glad I tried the beginners block ! The 1st 6" block really tested my sanity!! And then the 2nd block ~ it all clicked! But, there were moments! Even with Angie's great pictures on the screen, my brain wasn't computing the how's & why's!! So...bring on the Mariners Compass Block, I'm up for the real challenge now!
That's a nice looking block for Ardie.
Angie, well done!!


----------



## sancraft

I won't be able to start on mine until Tuesday. Ihave to finish binding a quilt I'm giving as a gift and that's after working 10hr days all week. Next week I'll be back to just 40 hrs a week. Whew. I've been following along though.


----------



## AngieM2

MsPioneerGal - those are looking so good. And when trying this the first time, it does take a couple of minutes to get the first placement and then the second. Once you learn those, you just keep doing the second over and over until done. Those flowers are good practice for later on when the forums have the tulip swap.

And sancraft - I know how you work all out. We'll be here for you when you get through these next few days and have time to give this a try.

Angie


----------



## Molly Mckee

Thanks Angie, I got my package yesterday (our mail is reaaaally slow) and I can't wait to get started! 
Can you do this by hand? My DGD is having surgery for scoliosis Tues. and I'll be spending most of the week at the hospital with her and my DD and SIL. I will probably have time at night to work on it some, but sitting at the hospital, especially during the surgery is going to be very long. Molly


----------



## AngieM2

Molly, I don't see how to do this by hand.

Is there a chance of one of those $29 or so little mini machines? I don't know if that fits your budget. I know I can do these with the Janome Sew-Mini (5 lb little machine. 

But, there is no particular time frame. So if you have to do a little bit each time you have some home time - that will work also.

(but you could crochet or knit during the hospital time).

Or cut fabric block.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

And best wishes for the total sucess of the surgery for your DGD. How old is she, and it's really good for you to be able to be there for her mom and dad, and her.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

This block seems more like the colors Ardie said. This is the other fabric I found when I was scrounging around for the previous blue/yellow/green block.

This is with the flash




And this is without the flash, and I think a little more true to the color in person




Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~ I like that last combination! How lovely would that look with two others for a Spring tablerunner or wall hanging!?

I also like the placement of the dark green...kind of adds another dimension, though not a star point.


----------



## MacaReenie

Got hub's quilt all done and presented to him yesterday and now family is gone after our Easter meal, so tomorrow I'll be finishing the other portions to my block..can't wait!


Angie..your directions and pictures are WONDERFUL! Thanks sooooooo much for all your time and effort you've put into this!

Molly Mckee....my 17 yr old son just had surgery 6 weeks ago for scoliosis due to his cerebral palsy. Is your granddaughter having a spinal fusion? My poor boy's spine was at an 85 degree angle and other than the fact that he hung over to that side, you'd never be able to tell. His spine is almost totally straight now and this was a HUGE success!!


----------



## Lisa86

I would love to make this quilt pattern, it is so pretty! How do I get the pattern?
Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Lisa - welcome to HT and this Sewing/Quilting forum.

Send me a PM with your address and I'll send you enough to make two blocks (actually enough to mess up one, and make one good one). Then if after you make one, and still like it we can work out something to get you enough to make a quilt.

Or They come in the Carol Doak Book "Mariner's Compass Stars". It has a CD in it with 24 designs on it. After this star, we might decide we want to do a different star.

But, I'm glad the brought you to the forum and to make your 1st post.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Just worked a 10 hour day..first day back in 6 weeks..and I can't WAIT for the kiddos to go to bed so I can finish mine!! This is soooooooooo fun!!!!


----------



## BusyBees2

LOL Maca! You are _definitely _hooked!


----------



## AngieM2

Yep! I think Maca has found something new and neat.

Lisa - got your info and will be printing your foundation pieces here in just a few minutes.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

Angie! I got my package today!
I won't get to dive into the block for another day or two  
I have 6 video's I must get on a website (Easter Drama) for the church, but after that, which should be wed/thursday, I am going to uncover the sewing machine!
woooo hooo!!!


----------



## fellini123

All the blocks look wonderful!!! I do freezer paper piecing instead of the regular pp. I really like to do it and would love to have the pattern....if it wasnt to much trouble. I can transfer it to freezer paper.

Alice in Virginia


----------



## AngieM2

Alice - I don't think I still have your address (from previous swaps), so would you please PM me your address and I'll get you a set in the mail.

PS; Can you explain the difference from this paper piecing and freezer paper piecing?

Angie


----------



## fellini123

Thanks Angie, I PMed you.

With freezer paper you do not sew on the paper at all, you fold the paper and sew right along the fold line. that way it is still very precise but you can use the little pattern piece many many times. And you dont have to pull all the paper out of your stitching!! 

Alice in Virginia


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - I learned something new.

I may have to give it a try this weekend.

Angie


----------



## maxine

Angie I received my package!! Thank you , and it looks like I have enough foundations to make two stars!! Wow, thanks.. your instructions are wonderful..I still need to pick out my colors, but probably will not get to it until this weekend,,

I am really liking all the color combinations I am seeing that you ladies have put together.. really some striking looks..I just hope mine turns out half as well..I will probably go for a green, blue and gold combo..but ofcourse, it will depend on what I find in my stash, plus I tend to get distracted easily!! 

Fellini123 I did not know that about freezer paper either.. thanks for the info.. I will try it sometime..
Maxine


----------



## MacaReenie

Okey dokey..here are sides A and B completed, but not trimmed.










Going off to make the other side now then to put them together. This is soooooo exciting..like a mystery!!!

Everything still look as it should??


----------



## AngieM2

Looks good to me. I'm staring at it trying to envision the finished block.

You're doing very well.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Maxine - good to know the envelope got to you okay. I did put in enough to make 2 full blocks, just in case there was a goof somewhere.

And Lisa and Alice - your envelopes went in the mail this afternoon.
1st class from AL.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Thanks, Angie! Here's one half set together..not sewn..so you can see it better. I think I'm liking it again lol. I'll letcha know if I decide if I like the colors or not. Yes, I know they're random. For some reason, I tend to pick colors that shouldn't or don't work together, and yet, I LOVE'em! lol Gonna have to finish the block tomorrow..too pooped to pip now!!


----------



## AngieM2

Maca - it's personality is starting to show through.
I have to admit, that I've not been so partial to those colors but as it comes together and gets its personality, I'm liking it a bunch more.

Tomorrow night, I'll look to see how it comes out. (and maybe convince you to do the other block and show it off also.)

And if you like that, I can do another block and see if the gang wants to do it.

Angie


----------



## fellini123

Thank you so much Angie, I will be on the lookout for it. I have some very interesting ideas.............And I need to learn how to post pictures!!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## BusyBees2

Maca~That's coming together really nicely! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## MsPioneerGal

:bouncy:Got my package this afternoon! Thank you Angie! Heading to the sewing machine right now to finish off a pair of PJ's and then I have the whole evening to play with the *FUN* stuff!!
Looking good MacaReenie ~ hope you can squeeze in some more time to complete it tonight. 
Now....why is it everytime I type MacaReenie's name, I picture all the Sewing & Quilting ladies doing the Macarena Dance beside their machines??:dance:


----------



## AngieM2

MsPioneerGal - good that you received the package...

And I think of the dance everytime I type Maca's full member name.

And here's the best I can do for the dancing... this is most of us having a great dancing time...


















Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Rofl, angie! Everyone calls me Reenie, so I thought this nick was nice. Altho, I like the way you type it when ya list all doing this....MaraReenie. I thought that was Alabaman for MacaReenie . Anywho..here it is!! I finished it!


















AND...I didn't mess up so I can now make another one! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## FairviewFarm

You can find excellent Freezer Paper Foundation Piecing tutorials here:

http://weetoesandnoggins.blogspot.com/2008/04/freezer-paper-piecing-tutorial-paper.html

http://www.twiddletails.com/store/index.php?main_page=page&id=21

No more ripping paper!

You can buy packages of 8 1/2 x 11 sheets of freezer paper for printing your patterns to. I've also cut the same from from my roll of freezer paper but found I needed to lightly iron it first to take the curl out so it fed through my printer more easily.


----------



## BusyBees2

YEAH Reenie!!!!! Looks great!!!! Will the next one match? or will you use totally different colors??? Inquiring minds want to know?!? LOL


----------



## AngieM2

Yea!!! from me, too.

Now you'll be Reenie.

I really like how it looks now that it's all together. And WILL the next one be the same or different fabrics?



Hi Fairview Farms - thank you for the links to the freezer paper versions of paper piecing. I'm going to have to think on this and maybe get some freezer paper from the grocery store this weekend.

Do you Paper Piece in any manner? If so, show off some. Even if not these blocks, we like to ooooooooh and ahhhhhhhhhh.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Reenie -

Is this as difficult as you thought, or did it surprise you being easier than it looks?

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

I'm sure it won't match. Believe it or not, I do love this color combo, but I can't wait to see what it'll look like with other colors! lol 
Thanks so much for the encouragement!! Angie, your directions were PERFECT. For someone who didn't even realize this was sewn on fabric to a finished block with no booboos...you MUST be a great teacher!!!
Busybees...coming from someone who has done this and makes such beautiful blocks, your words are truly inspiring and encouraging. Thanks so much! I feel like I've dominated this thread...can't wait til the others have time to work on theirs and join in!!!!


----------



## FairviewFarm

AngieM2 said:


> Do you Paper Piece in any manner? If so, show off some. Even if not these blocks, we like to ooooooooh and ahhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Angie




I've not done much foundation piecing because I couldn't stand ripping paper from the backs of blocks. The Freezer Paper method was the subject of a half-day class recently offered by our local quilting guild. With this method I forsee myself tackling more intricate blocks such as a Mariner's Compass. I have hopes of using this method often in the future. All I have on hand just now is my class sample which is a traditional log cabin.


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Not totally finished yet! Need a tea break and then fix one of the dark greens that I  on...lol! Can't believe how much easier this has gotten!







[/URL]


----------



## AngieM2

MSGal


WOW

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## BusyBees2

MSPioneerGal!!! Way to go!! I simply LOVE how that green & white star pop off the block! I think the high contrast in color was very effective! (Aren't you glad that the green was the last colored added? Makes the fix so much easier!)


----------



## MsPioneerGal

AngieM2 said:


> *if you look in the background, you can see a photo of me from 1982 and the plane I flew and my flight instructor. One of my best memories.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 1982 was a very good year Angie ~ I think it was the last time I was 128 lbs:grump::grump:
> 
> OK, just checked back to your post #105 & before I rip the paper off, I'll sew around the entire block on the seam line. I actually don't want to rip the paper off....just put it in a glass frame & hang it!
> 
> BusyBees2, yes thank god the green was the last one added. I had already ripped two other pieces out:bash: fun, fun, fun!!
> Looking forward to seeing how everyone is doing!


----------



## AngieM2

I still have the paper on the back of my squares until I get ready to use them.

I've read somewhere that getting the large parts of the paper off, then maybe hand soak the block, and gently get the rest of the paper off. 

I do think after all the paper you can get off, the center seams might need to be sewn over. My thoughts about this. 


But I have found that the stitching around the final edge, it keeps the joining seams from fraying when you pull the paper off.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Generally, I 'think' you are supposed to leave the paper on until the blocks are sewn together. That way it protects the integrity of the outside edge, and it also gives you that 1/4" line to sew blocks together.

With that said, if I were to do an entire quilt this way, I _would not _want to wait and have to peel paper off and entire quilt at one time!! So I would probably peel any sections internally to the block as I finished them...leaving the outside papers in place.

If you plan on framing it, then it would probably lay smoother in the frame without the paper...maybe starched...


----------



## FairviewFarm

AngieM2 said:


> Hi Fairview Farms - thank you for the links to the freezer paper versions of paper piecing. I'm going to have to think on this and maybe get some freezer paper from the grocery store this weekend.
> 
> Angie


I forgot to add parts of the Freezer Paper method are very similar to what you've been doing. In this method you fold the paper and trim the seam allowance to 1/4" before stitching right along the fold of the paper. Then press the fabric to the freezer paper and move to the next piece

Always remember to press from the dull side of the freezer paper or you may leave a residue on your iron.  When you're done you have only the intact piece of freezer paper to remove and it peels of easily. You can reuse the freezer paper pattern several times before it no longer sticks after pressing.

With the freezer paper on a roll, just remember to press it to flatten it before putting it through your printer and print to the dull side. The ink just smears on the shiny side.

I hope you do give it a try.


----------



## mamajohnson

Those blocks are all gorgeous!!
I am hoping for rain tomorrow (it is forcast) so that I can sew!
BUT, until then, I must get to the garden and see how much I can get done, I am so far behind!
Keep posting pictures, I LOVE them!!!


----------



## Lisa86

AngieM2 I got the foundation pieces today! Thanks so much! I have to work all this weekend, I can't wait til Monday to get try out different colors for it. Your pictures are all so beautiful I love the colors used.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, got some mending done, so in the morning I am on to making blocks!
wooo hooo!!

Don't know why I always feel like I need to get the mending done before I do fun stuff on the sewing machine.


----------



## AngieM2

Lisa - so glad you got the package. I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing what you come up with. Pick some colors you like!

and MamaJ - nice that the mending is done. NOW you can PLAY. 

I've got my next door neighbor's daughters' blue jeans to patch, then I'll have 3 pairs of sweat pants to cut the 6 inches off the length. The sweats are for my Aunt that is having knee replacement surgery on Monday. She'll be wearing them for therapy after wards.

But, I'm wanting to make a small chair throw out of some of these squares, so I can see some of them together. I don't think I'm up to a full bedsize quilt yet. And besides - I cannot decide on the color scheme!

I hope the others get a chance to start their squares, cause I want to see their colors.

Angie


----------



## fellini123

Woo Hoo I got my package today!! Wow there is tons of stuff in there!!! 
Rain is scheduled for tomorrow so maybe I can get some stuff done. We had the first group of people here to look at the house today so we have been cleaning and pickingup like crazy.......no time for sewing!! But tomorrow!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## AngieM2

Yeah Alice! Good on the house getting ready to sell. Hope it works out as you wish.

Enjoy the stuff in the package.
I am looking forward to seeing you color combinations!


Now- I'm bad - I got around fabric today when I took my main machine in for cleaning and servicing (I think the bobbin casing has a bent piece, or the timing may be off)

I found a combination of Bright cute buggy flowery fabric and the matching ones, and then a second place a set of beautiful pale blue and yellows - I have to try both in this or another Star. Oh and a really prety fabric with realistic kitten and butterflies on it (the farm animal swap coming up).
So, since I have NO Fabric here at the house (understatement of the year), some came home with me. (I may be eating more beans and basic stuff since I splurged some).

Guess that's all from me.

And Alice - I found a roll of freezer paper at the third grocery store I tried today. So I may be trying your freezer paper way along the way.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

You'hoo - anybody get to do some sewing this weekend?

Please tell us 

Angie


----------



## Lisa86

I didn't get to do any sewing this weekend, but I did go through my fabric and pick out some colors to use for the mariners compass.


----------



## maxine

Hey Angie... I didn't get to sewing my foundation star yet..I have been looking at my fabric for choices, but can't decide on something..All the blocks posted by you ladies are so gorgeous, I want mine to be like that too.. so maybe I am a little intimidated!! 

I DID finish the Dachshund Quilt and will get it delivered this week!! So now I will have time to do some fun sewing for me!! I also was looking at my pig and cow fabric for the Farm Block swap..did a little gardening, went to work at my job on Sunday..Today is payday, so need to go to town and pay bills..blah!..but when I get home I want to concentrate on making a decision for the Star Block..then back to work again.. darn it,,I wish someone would pay me to just stay home so I wouldn't have to go to work!! 

and oh yes,... I am going to wait at my mailbox with my pile of rocks for the mailman..I _had better _get my Log Cabin Blocks today..or you know what will happen to him!! 

Everyone have a great day!!!


----------



## Pauline

ok i have 2 section done working on # 3 will try to post pics later


----------



## Lisa86

I made on today. At first I kept getting frustrated because I messed up a couple pieces and had to take them out. Then I got the hang of it and I enjoyed it. The pieces come together so nicely with this method!


----------



## BusyBees2

Lisa!! That looks great!!! Whooohooo!!


----------



## BusyBees2

Pauline~Can't wait to see yours too!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Lisa - 
I like your fabric selection. I saw it earlier today on my cell phone connection and with the dark green at the top - it looked a bit like a Celtic Cross.

You did really nicely.

Do you have enough of the papers to do one more? (It's rather addictive).


Then if you go to the Carol Doak's site, there are some free blocks to print if you have a printer.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

I wanted to see this....


----------



## AngieM2

and the wild extra's


----------



## MacaReenie

Lisa...GREAT block!!! So funny..I, also, saw it first on my cell phone today and just like Angie, I thought it looked like a Celtic cross!! Now I'm going to have to try that. I love it!!!

Angie..that's great seeing all the pics together!! We are amazing!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

We are so amazing I copied the two posts with the photos of them all , and put a new thread in Country Families as I think the sight of them will be uplifting to others - and I'm very Proud of all of you. And anxiously awaiting the other blocks - then I'll do a post to add them to the group and see what a big quilt will look like.

Angie


----------



## MsPioneerGal

It followed me home from the library! Here's a perfect example of what NOT to do! It was a lab, the poor thing! Blame Angie ! It's 6" x 4.5", just wanted to see if I could sew the smaller size blocks. It was fun, but I'm sticking to the 12" size!







[/URL]


----------



## AngieM2

It's cute.

But, I'm not doing the smaller ones yet, myself. 

See, it is addictive!


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Wow....great how you put all the blocks together Angie. You would never get bored with a quilt made from all these kewl colour combinations ~ that's for sure!
I wanted to try a smaller block as I've seen a quilt l liked done in 6 inch squares, very similiar to the Dear Jane quilt, but it was all amish/mennonite related. Now, if it was in 12 inch paper-pieced blocks....:help:
Ok..need to work on my other compass block!


----------



## BusyBees2

Small?! Did someone say small? I love small!!


----------



## MacaReenie

MsPioneerGal...that is tooooooooooooo great!! lol..I had no idea you could do things like that with paper piecing!! Thanks for sharing...and enabling! lol


----------



## AngieM2

Reenie and others

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art9684.asp
free kats

free paper piecing patterns
http://piecebynumber.com/pastbom/archbom.htm

a mini foundation/paper piece for BusyBee2
http://quilting.about.com/library/minilogs.pdf


That's all for this morning.... 
Angie


----------



## Lisa86

I made another block last night, I think I'm getting the hang of it better.


----------



## AngieM2

Lisa - FANTASTIC, I do think you have the hang of this.

Need more papers or want to try another design?

Angie


----------



## Pauline

ok here is my picture mine is not very good and then there is a picture of a block that was in the bag of fabric that i used looks like someone else was easily frustrated as well everyones blocks look really good but mine i have to fix holes and points will try a second block sometime this week


----------



## AngieM2

Pauline - your's is not that bad, like you think. Give it a pressing and you'll be surprised how nice it looks.

Angie


----------



## Lisa86

I saved one of the pattern papers to make sure I had one to make copies of. I'd love to try another one. What book is it from again? I'm going to check and see if my library has it.


----------



## AngieM2

Carol Doak's 
Mariner's Compass Stars 

that's the name of her book.
You can see it if you google her name and go to the site.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Oh Ladies ---- anyone else have time to try their block? If not that's okay, but sure would be fun to know how you're fairing.

I've got ideas for two or three other color combinations and I'm trying a different pieced design for the Farm Animals quilt block swap that's in sign up status now.

Sure would be fun for some of you to join us in doing it. The companionship and encouragement is a lot like what we've been doing on this thread.

But, I'm interested in how you're doing.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

I have not got to the sewing machine YET!
sometimes that is frustrating!
But, I have 2 new goat babies! Born yesterday, they are just little dolls!
:sing:
I have every intention of sewing tonight!


----------



## TC

Uh oh!!!!! 


I just now saw this thread and actually read thur it. My sewing machine is under 15,000 pounds of "stuff" while he finishes the living room.....and guess what I want to try???????????????????



ENABLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Lisa86, really like how patriotic your 2nd block looks, very nice!!
Pauline, I had to start with a basic beginners blocks as the larger one was looking far too complicated for me. So well done on your 1st attempt. I also had to fix some spots, but we will get better!!
Angie, I'm digging out some christmas fabric for my 2nd block and will be playing with it shortly. I broke my glasses yesterday, so I'm house bound till friday :flame: but I think I can sew while in a foggy state!


----------



## mamajohnson

Pioneer gal your lucky! If I break my glasses I am in big trouble! wouldn't be able to sew a lick.

TC.... glad your gonna join us! 

and my envelope is under about 500 pounds of junk - on the sewing machine! I will go unearth it soon!


----------



## TC

mamajohnson said:


> Pioneer gal your lucky! If I break my glasses I am in big trouble! wouldn't be able to sew a lick.
> 
> TC.... glad your gonna join us!
> 
> and my envelope is under about 500 pounds of junk - on the sewing machine! I will go unearth it soon!


I don't even know what to do....but ya'll were playing something that I didn't even know about! 

Maybe I ought to stay out of GC and I would know things, right??? LOL


----------



## MacaReenie

Lisa..you got a second one done! Woohoo! Looks GREAT!!! I can't wait to start my second, but I want to copy my second sheets first so I can make more! lol
Pauline....I LOVE LOVE the colors in yours!! I think you did a great job. I printed out all angie's directions and followed them to a tee step by step and boy, did that help me out. She's a GREAT teacher. I can't wait to see your second one. I think it'll be much easier for you. Congrats on your accomplishment!!
Angie..thanks so much for introducing us to this. You've been such a patient and encouraging teacher. Applause to you!!!


----------



## AngieM2

TC does this mean I need to send you an Angie package so you can make one of these stars, with extra?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you Reenie - I find if I want "playmates" I need to help create them.

I'm loving all the blocks.

And this weekend I have at least two being planned that I need to post, one or two will be different from this one. Then I can see if anyone wants to do one of them with me.

TC - you'll love this, and I KNOW you can do it cause you did my other 8 point star from last year or so.

Angie


----------



## TC

Yes, I think I would like to try....it looks beautiful, if I can pull it off  

I'm going to do mine in farm animal fabric and add it to my blanket


----------



## maxine

I have been pulling fabrics together to audition colors.. I absoluetly love Lisa's red,white & blue star so want to do one similar to it..hope mine turns out half as good!! Then I will find a flowered piece of fabric and make one from it.. You ladies are so clever!!


----------



## TC

I love the very first one Angie pictured.


----------



## Callieslamb

finally got mine done!


----------



## AngieM2

Callie - I love your colors! You did it so nicely. How'd you like this?

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Wow, callie!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

since we're starting the Farm Animal swap down in Swap forum (want to join?)
I decided to try at least one paper pieced block. I'm not sure that all blocks will be this, but they might.

Here's the close up of the fabrics. The red has a rooster outline in it, so I wanted you to see that...



Then this is not one of the Star blocks, but it is from a different Carol Doak book that I have.



This is just to show, I'm clearly nuts and find this form of sewing facsinating and love seeing what the others are doing in the Australia star.

Angie


----------



## TC

Oh my goodness, Angie, that is absoluting stunning. I love everything about it and the colors are awesome!


----------



## TC

Is the white, the unbleached muslin?


----------



## AngieM2

Glad you like it TC....


----------



## AngieM2

The white is unbleached muslin. A bit heavier weight than I'd want to do them all in.

But it fits the criteria


----------



## BusyBees2

Callie~ You did a great job!! Love the color combinations!

Angie~ Can't you just 'see' what sort of secondary patterns would come out if you did a whole quilt with those blocks? Looks good!


----------



## AngieM2

You mean like that?


----------



## Callieslamb

AngieM2 said:


> Callie - I love your colors! You did it so nicely. How'd you like this?
> 
> Angie



I loved doing it. It was the first touch of my machine since I moved. I have actually done a lot of foundation piecing. I have a nativity scene with a couple 1000 pieces. I loved the explanations/pictures you put up, Melissa.. They were very easy to follow, I just found myself going back to my old ways - not measuring the pieces before hand, just lining them up, sewing and then cutting them off, but my way wastes more fabric.

I'd love to do this again someday.


----------



## BusyBees2

Hey Angie! Isn't that cool!!!

Do you have your next block in mind??


----------



## AngieM2

Right now I'm trying a different blue/yellow/green combination of the original star.

Then, I've printed off three or four other designs.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Wow, angie..you paperstar fool, you!! Gorgeous block!!! btw..i was wondering..if instead of sending printed out copies of the pattern, if you could save them in Word, then just email them to folks. Would that work?? You could use me as a test pilot! lol I keep forgetting to bring my second set of pattern to work to copy it, and I don't wanna make my next one until I do! My email addy is s[COLOR="Blue"]preeeewell8 @ yahoo.com[/COLOR] if you wanna give that a try.


----------



## AngieM2

Reenie - I know that I cannot do the stars from the way I get them. But I just got a Carol Doak email and check out this....

http://www.caroldoak.com/pdfs/FunFlowers.pdf

A new free design to print off, and it makes a 12.5 inch block (12 inches when sewn with others).

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Enabler! Enabler!

I'm not sure which smiley is most appropriate for you!

:gossip: :frypan: :bash: :nono:


But I'll have to try this one! It'll fit in nicely with my others!


----------



## MacaReenie

lol..just what we need, eh, busybees??? Thanks for sharing, angie!! adding this to my list to do lol. Running downstairs right now to put the other star pattern in my purse so I won't forget to bring it to work tomorrow to copy it!!


----------



## AngieM2

Reenie - I'm going to try something tomorrow with the scanner at work, so you may yet get an email from me.

When you copy your star paper tomorrow, be sure that it does not distort or change sizes.

I've got to put this new Carol Doak on my To Do List.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~I'll show you mine, if you show me yours! (When mine's done, of course!) LOL


----------



## AngieM2

Okay BB2 - it will be a day or so, but I do have the foundation pieces for it printed!


----------



## AngieM2

Here's the other yellow/blue/green combination....


this is the 2nd one....


What do you think? which is better?


Angie

(Do you see what I just saw?)


----------



## Lisa86

I like the top one best.


----------



## TC

I like the bottom one.


----------



## BusyBees2

OOOps, Angie! Are you planning on fixing it, or leaving it?? Don't you hate it when that happens?!

I like the 2nd one...Brights are more my style.


----------



## maxine

I like the second one best as I love the brighter colors..they seem to make the star "POP",,I am still working on putting my colors together..want to do a red-white- & blue one like Lisa86 did..I have gotten side-tracked with making blocks for the Farm Animal Swap..Angie I really liked the new pattern you received from Carol Doak, _the Fun Flowers_.. I printed it off to make next..

I promise to get my block done in the next couple of days..I afraid I will start making these stars and won't be able to stop!!


----------



## AngieM2

BusyBees2 said:


> OOOps, Angie! Are you planning on fixing it, or leaving it?? Don't you hate it when that happens?!
> 
> I like the 2nd one...Brights are more my style.


For this one, I'm leaving it. This was for trying out the colors.

I still have one more fabric combination I want to try with this star pattern.

You should see my cubicle at work, I have them all pushpinned on the walls. Folks like seeing them and they sure are better than all this paperwork I shuffle around.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~ Mine is done... Won't be able to post pictures until tomorrow afternoon though.

Here's a tip for you, though:
When cutting for this block, she has you cut a square for pieces #10 & 11, then cut diagonally once. Cut these squares bigger than she has...maybe by 1/4". Do the same thing for the squares for piece #14. Her measurements are just a bit too close.

Good luck...and....good night!


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for the tip. I've not started it yet.

My brain was fried at work today, so I've mostly been watching the HT boards tonight.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Ok, enabler....here it is. I got up early today just so I could show you!
Have a good day!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay BB2 - sure glad I saw it before work, it'll make me happier.

Now, I have fabrics that will tone with what you used. I think maybe tonight I can do it. Wish I could just stay home and sew today. 

(I'm suppose to have a vacation day tomorrow, but due to work load I may go to work anyway. My job, the major portion only I do.)

I love it.

Yep, Now I've got to get my bright batiks and some wild swirly stuff I have for center!

Angie
(the enabler)


----------



## jersey girl

I love those blocks and want to learn to paper piece. I would like to join but am very busy in the garden right now. Do you mind someone learning from you but maybe lagging behind a little. I will try one block now and if I can do it, then I will make a quilt over the winter, when I have lots of time to sew. 
Thanks for the awesome offer Angie. Add me if you still have room. Thanks,
Joanie


----------



## AngieM2

Joanie - send me a PM with your address and I'll send a package to you this weekend, and as you have the time, you can post here for help and showing off, cause we love to OOOOOO and AHHHHHH over EVERYONE'S squares.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Angie...in the post about the second star, was that a test?? Cause i failed! lol..i don't see any oops. Am I missing something?? lol
BB2....yer as bad an enabler as angie is!! lol....that is sooooooo gorgeous...i WANT one NOW!!! lol


----------



## fellini123

I like the bottom one best too!! I have been bad, well actually good in that I have been working hard on one of my sale quilts, almost done, well actually done with the top, just have to sew the backing together and decide how I want to quilt it.
So I didnt work on the PP block......I will though I promise!!!! Really maybe this weekend, if I dont get the mid arm machine then I am sure that I will be playing with that!! LOL

Alice in Virginia


----------



## BusyBees2

MacaReenie said:


> Angie...in the post about the second star, was that a test?? Cause i failed! lol..i don't see any oops. Am I missing something?? lol
> BB2....yer as bad an enabler as angie is!! lol....that is sooooooo gorgeous...i WANT one NOW!!! lol



Reenie, in her first picture at the top, there is a dark green & a light green swapped opposite than they should be...took me awhile to find it too!

'Enabler'?? Who Me??? :lonergr: I'm just doing as Enabler 1 is prompting us to do!


Jennifer


----------



## MacaReenie

AhHA! lol...once you said that, it was sooooooo obvious, but my eyes didn't catch it on their own!! I wanna do my second star..i wanna do the new flower one..i wanna do my blocks for the animal swap..i wanna...i wanna.......ah..who needs sleep??? roflmbbo!


----------



## AngieM2

Ah BB2 = enabler,too..... YEA!!!!! I bet Reenie becomes another one, she's well on her way.

And Alice - when you're ready to PP, we'll be around. 

Tonight I'm figuring out my fabrics matches that I want in this new block. I've got all but the flower petal flower pieces that I want to use, not just what I have handy to use. And I've even been looking in the fabric room a good bit.

The fabrics, ah, the fabrics! We really need a great big room with a circle of sewing and cutting tables where we could talk across as we sewed and cut, with one end of the room - we can use my fabric stash and threads so those that haven't been stashing as long can play - other side a bathroom and opposite that, the little kitchenette for snacks, tea, coffee and such. (nurishment as we chat and sew)

Wouldn't that be Loverly?

I can dream!

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Don't forget Tall Dark & Handsome (& Silent) there in the kitchenette who is willing to make fabulous chocolate sweets and fresh pastries to serve with the wonderful freshly brewed tea! And who will willingly rub our shoulders as they get tired of cutting.


----------



## AngieM2

BusyBees2 said:


> Don't forget Tall Dark & Handsome (& Silent) there in the kitchenette who is willing to make fabulous chocolate sweets and fresh pastries to serve with the wonderful freshly brewed tea! And who will willingly rub our shoulders as they get tired of cutting.


Well, if he's there, I hope he's like TC's Bobby and can help cut out all these pieces for our quilts, then we can just direct and have a stack of cut pieces to put together!

And it's the season for Strawberry Shortcake!


----------



## MacaReenie

and even better...strawberry daiquiris!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Then NO ONE will be able to sew a straight line! :banana02:


----------



## MacaReenie

haha..yeah...but we won't care!!


----------



## BusyBees2

NO!! No daiquiris! I was drinking wine when I sewed through my finger! Ouch! Never again! I'll have the strawberries for breakfast after working without fail through the night. (Because I can sleep through the day since this is a dream!)


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Well, I like all the blocks! It's a struggle for me to pick the right colours and I clearly lack fabric that has that *kaboom* appeal. I'm thinking I'll be suggesting to DH that he needs a trip to his favorite used book store in the next town. Then I"ll :walk: or actually run to the fabric store several doors down. That would make it guilt free....right??


----------



## AngieM2

MsPioneerGal
I think that's a really good plan.

I just went and got my Janome 6500P out of the shop. I had it in for servicing due to excessive use and some little glitches showing it needed some pro-care. It was cleaned, and re-timed, lubed. Now to get it home.

Also, 7 1/4 yards of some "couldn't leave without" fabrics came with me. Enough for a very delicate star or something like that.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

well, Angie, I just can't get started. I can't find any fantastic fabric in my stash. Ya'll have such wonderful fabric!!!!!
(always greener on the other side of the fence, isn't it?)
I need to go get free of garden duty (have to get out there first)
so I can sew.
I actually have a few pieces of material picked out, but it is gonna be blah compared to ya'lls wonderful stuff.

Mama J
(who feels like she will never get to sew again! spring is killing me!)


----------



## AngieM2

MamaJ - I know how to fix WOW fabric problems....

Want me to?

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh My Gosh!!!
That Would Send Me To Heaven!!!!!!


----------



## MacaReenie

mamaj...just look back at my block. Certainly didn't have the pow impact that the others have. Just consider it your test block..pick any old fabrics. They'll turn out better than you think!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Reenie, yours is gorgeous! It just seems all the colors work together.
I have some picked out, I am gonna see what I can come up with... who knows I may end up with 2 or 3! lol!
I guess I just tend to stick with earthy looking material, and I don't know how it will work with this block.
I am hoping tomorrow will be a sewing day,,, if DH doesn't want me in the garden all day. Cross your fingers!


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - I'll go into the "magic stash" fabric room. I'll let you know if I need your address again if I don't still have the Pm with it.
(I have your address okay)

I'll let you know when it's mailed. Probably tomorrow or Monday evening.

What colors make you feel good, or which blocks here are your favorites?

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

Thank you so very much Angie! I need to get me a 'magic stash' room! (I have stash, it just isn't magic!)

All the bright ones are just awesome. In fact, I have not seen one I didn't like!

I think I tend to play it safe with fabric,,, I gotta stop doing that!


----------



## MacaReenie

lol, mamaj..i do just the opposite! I ALWAYS pick quirky colors to put together..I have to start trying to put normal ones together! lol


----------



## AngieM2

Okay BB2 - here's my version of the Fantasy Flower




MamaJ - bright enough for your emerging bright spirit? (I didn't buy anything, this is from around the house and the 'magic fabric room".)

What do you ladies think of my bright swirly center? I've been looking for a good use for that.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

BusyBees2 said:


> Ok, enabler....here it is. I got up early today just so I could show you!
> Have a good day!





AngieM2 said:


> Okay BB2 - here's my version of the Fantasy Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaJ - bright enough for your emerging bright spirit? (I didn't buy anything, this is from around the house and the 'magic fabric room".)
> 
> What do you ladies think of my bright swirly center? I've been looking for a good use for that.
> 
> Angie


I just wanted to see them together :happy:


----------



## MacaReenie

Wow..that pattern works wonderfully with the bright patterns!! STOP STOP STOP!! I HAVE to make my swap blocks first and you're NOT making it easy!!!! lolol


----------



## BusyBees2

OOOOOOOOH!! I like that, Angie!! That swirly fabric works great in the middle, too!!

But....Well....Hmmmm I think the green, blue & purple need to me a bit more vibrant. They don't quite 'pop' like the swirls. Guess you better try another one!! Go check out the magic room! 

Yours truly, Enabler2:duel:


----------



## AngieM2

You're right. I really wanted oranges, and hot pinks. Got to check the "magic room" while I'm raiding it for MamaJ.

Angie


----------



## TC

I got my pattern today in the mail, Bobby just handed it to me. Now if he will leave me alone about supper for a bit, I might try it tonight! 

WHere did ya'll get the flower one from? I like that one too.


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.caroldoak.com/free-quilt-patterns.php

about 1/2 way down the page. It's her latest free block, it came out last week.

(I'm on the email list for her).

I'm glad you got the envelope, TC. Waving to Bobby









Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I just downloaded a block from Carol's site....

Off to put baby to bed so I can create another star!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Which Star?

I've done the center of the 2000 Member Celebration Star.

It was the first one I'd ever done that was not in the class I took.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I printed off the 9-patch star block. I picked out fabrics, but I'm not going to start it now. Maybe tomorrow. 

I need to pull out the ironing board to do this block, but need it out of the way to work on the quilt frame...which I'm trying to do in order to get a quilt done. (I hate the quilt on the frame but need it done and out of site quickly!!)


----------



## BusyBees2

Hey TC!! How're you doing????


----------



## TC

BusyBees2 said:


> Hey TC!! How're you doing????


Just fine, how are you??


----------



## BusyBees2

I thought you might have been working on your block, so was just checking on your progress. Hope you had chance to work on it.


----------



## TC

Oh lol  I'm blonde,  just thought you were saying "Hey Girl!!!"


I did read the instructions and picked my materials.....now I am cutting the sizes I need...so hopefully I'll have a pic for ya'll sometime today.


----------



## AngieM2

All righty enabler 2 = check out this combination....




This has my stashed batik for the flower and leaves, then using the original flower itea, the black and white center is there.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Wonderful as usual!! Argh..offa here and to the sewing room to make my swap blocks and then have some paperpiecing fun!!!


----------



## BusyBees2

Enabler 1~ I like that soooooo much better!!! Love the combo of black/white fabrics in the middle...kinda makes my eyes twitch!!  But in a good way!!


Still haven't gotten in my room to do my block. Did fight with the quilt frame/ugly quilt a bit more!


----------



## AngieM2

Hey enabler 2 - hows the dreaded quilt doing (what does it look like)?

MamaJ - the Magic Fabric Room stuffed a squishy with florals, and brights, and weird and sweet, and some batiks, and some stuff you've seen here and most you have not. The pieces might go together, or just need something rather plain to make an outstanding block.

It's been sent by Priority with DC 0308 2040 0000 8402 7116

I think about Thursday you should have it. Then let me know what you think and how you like it.

Angie


----------



## Lisa86

I love that block with the zebra stripes!


----------



## mamajohnson

AngieM2 said:


> Okay BB2 - here's my version of the Fantasy Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaJ - bright enough for your emerging bright spirit? (I didn't buy anything, this is from around the house and the 'magic fabric room".)
> 
> What do you ladies think of my bright swirly center? I've been looking for a good use for that.
> 
> Angie


WOW!!! that is awesome!
you have an awesome magic room!


----------



## mamajohnson

AngieM2 said:


> Hey enabler 2 - hows the dreaded quilt doing (what does it look like)?
> 
> MamaJ - the Magic Fabric Room stuffed a squishy with florals, and brights, and weird and sweet, and some batiks, and some stuff you've seen here and most you have not. The pieces might go together, or just need something rather plain to make an outstanding block.
> 
> It's been sent by Priority with DC 0308 2040 0000 8402 7116
> 
> I think about Thursday you should have it. Then let me know what you think and how you like it.
> 
> Angie


Oh Angie! you are a doll! I can't wait to see it!
Thank you thank you thank you!!!
:banana02:


----------



## AngieM2

MamaJ - that with the Swirly center is brighter in real life than the second version. I have the two of them push pinned to my cubicle at work. It's interesting to see the reactions and who likes which type of blocks.

I've been lazy tonight and not sewn or cut out anything. (but I did go to the PO and then Walmart for a few things after work.)

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Hey, everyone.

Sorry I was checked out yesterday. Had an emergency visit to the vet with pet bunny, Fluffy (+ 3 kids in tow), then home for lunch, then out for DS's pirate class, then home. But in there DH called and offered us a night out for the hockey playoff game, so coordinated babysitting and ran for that....It was a really late night to bed!!

So today I'm catching up...here and with laundry & cleaning.

I'd like to sew some today...hopefully. I have a new PP block I just received that I want to try....

Enabler1: check this page out http://www.lenzula.com/pattern/free/nyb.php :hand:
tee hee hee hee hee (evil laugh here)

Oh, and the dreaded quilt is still in progress. I've done some hideous quilting on it, but it needs more. I was originally going to use this for a charity quilt, but it won't make that status....It'll be used for the car, to cover the rabbit hutch in winter, or keep the car clean from a dirty dog....it doesn't deserve better than that!

Here's a picture and an explanation. This was a BOM at my guild. We were given the sunflower fabric and told to use coordinating colors in this pattern. It's amazing how many different concepts can come out. And me being the non-scrappy person, had to try to organize these blocks! It didn't work!










Uggg. It just needs to be done!
Happy day everyone....I'll check back in later.


----------



## AngieM2

Enabler 2 - that quilt is not so bad. It's not something that delights my eyes, but on a cold night, it sure would be welcome.

That site - wow! I downloaded the patterns for the New York Beauty. I've seen something like that somewhere before (maybe her page when scanning free files).

I like this Star
http://www.lenzula.de/pattern/free/stars.php
The Wreath of Rays. I may have to give it a try, also.


Nice that you got to play some yesterday.
What is your son doing in a Pirate Class? I thought folks just fell into that profession.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

LOL DS (4) thoroughly enjoyed being a pirate yesterday! Came home saying 'arrrggg'!
They read pirate stories, made a few treasure maps, and got a treat from the treasure chest at the end. Next week, more pirate fun!

Baby's sleeping and time to change the laundry so let me sneak off into my sewing room for a bit to see what I can work up! School can be done later, right?


----------



## BusyBees2

Here's what naptime produced...











Maybe another style later tonight...


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - I really like that I can envision it in a fabric or three I have at home.

It's really bad when one enabler enables the other enabler and back again!

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

:rotfl: :buds: :stirpot:


----------



## maxine

Wow BusyBees2 , very nice,,I love bright colors!!! and from the sounds of it, I want to be a pirate too!!


----------



## Lisa86

Very nice! The center piece looks cool


----------



## AngieM2

I am working on a version of that star you did BB2

Wild stuff.

enabler1


----------



## BusyBees2

Okay, here is tonight's product...only 1/2 done for my use, but technically 2 New York Beauty blocks. It'll finish as a 16" block. Really, the paper piecing was the easier part; adding the outside black not so bad, the inside black center took a bit more time.












Oh, and thought I'd share another block that I already had done. Goes with the black & bright theme I'm creating for a quilt.










At some point, this enabling has got to stop! lol

enabler2


----------



## AngieM2

BB2 - Enabler2 -

Those are great. I've been doing a few other things along with my block tonight.
It may be tomorrow before you see what I've been up to.
I need to print out the NYB blocks from that site. Maybe tomorrow. Then doing later.

I like that hexagon block. 

So, you're going for a bright happy, miscellaneous quilt!


----------



## jersey girl

Angie, I was wondering if I could get a pattern from you to go with these great instructions you posted. My only problem is that right now is planting season for our CSA. I won't be able to sew for a few weeks yet, but would like to try this block. They are so beautiful. Thanks for the offer to play and all the help.
Joanie


----------



## AngieM2

Jersey Girl - just PM me an address to send the pattern to and you'll have it.

There is no deadline, and I hang around HT a LOT so, I'll probably be around when you are ready.

And with BB2 aka enabler2 and I finding other blocks to do - we keep having fun. And I love to see others giving it a try.


Angie


----------



## BlueberryChick

BusyBees2,
Those are beautiful! I'm so impressed.:bow:


----------



## Lisa86

The hexagon block looks awesome! Was it hard to make?


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Lisa - I like BB2's hexagon ( Hey enabler 2 - where'd you get it please).
Lisa do you want a different block to try? I think I still have your address PM.

Ladies - I thought of you so much today about 2 pm, then more at 3 pm and really more about 4 pm.... works was building the fustration factor!

I input subcontract purchase orders for a government contractor (among other things I do) and there was this HOT purchase order that had to go out TODAY.
Well, the lady that has to put the requisitions together for the contracting officers is from a Carbribian Island and does not have a fast gear (very nice person, just no high gear)- anyway..
4pm is suggested retail end of work day time, at 4:15 I still didn't have the requisition- the big boss came and asked if it were done, Nope - didn't have the requisition yet. Anyway - he got me what they had of the requisition, I got it in the system and printed, then tomorrow they can make the requisition match the PO. I got out of work a few minutes before 6pm. 

I did think of all of you and this thread since it was started to be so different from THAT!

I need to work on my 9 patch star like BB2's that I started last night, but didn't get anything done tonight (I vegged out).

Jersey Girl - I did get your foundation pieces printed and the envelope addressed so I can put it in the mail tomorrow after work.
And when you're ready, I expect to be here and will be looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

Angie

Thank you ladies.


----------



## AngieM2

TC - if you stop by this thread - check out 

http://www.paperpanache.com/pix/sr/PPbentstars.pdf I think it would suit that quilt we plan to do one day. (A Texas quilt for the curious).

http://www.paperpanache.com/simplereqs/srstar.htm
I like this one better, it's more like a star pattern I've been looking for.

And since my oldest daughter is now an Ice Skating coach (after her day job) and was a National competitor 
http://www.paperpanache.com/simplereqs/skate.htm

For everyone - take a look.....

http://www.yvonnes.dk/blocks07.htm

BusyBee2 - you said you like small...
how about all the parts of this for the 4 inch size?

http://www.everythingquilts.com/crazytwistpattern.aspx

Okay, now that I've driven us all nuts and wishing for more sewing time, I better go to bed. (and hope the weather radio doesn't go off twice during the night like last night - severe thunderstorm warnings).

Angie aka Enabler 1


----------



## AngieM2

other free patterns...

http://www.rjrfabrics.com/patterns/by_designer.cfm?designerID=1

check out *Mayflowers* about 1/3 the way down the page! Such optics!

then on the bottom row *Night and Day* then over to *Faberge*

Now, really to bed. 

Then go to the page
http://www.everythingquilts.com/freepatterns.aspx
and check out all the designer free patterns

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.paperpanache.com/guests/atuit.htm

Paper pieced "Round TUIT" patterns in two sizes, since we all need "round tuits"

Got to go jump in some work clothes.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

AngieM2 said:


> BusyBee2 - you said you like small...
> how about all the parts of this for the 4 inch size?
> 
> http://www.everythingquilts.com/crazytwistpattern.aspx
> 
> Angie aka Enabler 1


I think 57 pieces in a 4" block might just drive me nuts!! But I do like the look!!!

The paperpenache website is fabulous! I got some snowflake block patterns, a snowman, and some bells from them last fall. The snowflakes are really fun!

























My hexagon star block was....http://piecebynumber.com/pastbom/sgc.pdf Another great website!!

I got a little bit done last night before hockey came on, but then that was it. Maybe tonight.

Hang in there Angie....
Enabler2


----------



## jersey girl

Angie STOP please, that RJR site has the most amazing patterns. I found about 10 I want to make. I am wanting rainy days so I can sew some of this. I'm afraid I may be hooked soon. 
BusyBees2 - those snowflake blocks are sooooo cool. 
Thanks for being enablers. 
Joanie


----------



## BlueberryChick

BusyBees2,
Those snowflakes are beautiful! I may have to take a quilting class soon.

You people are sooo bad. I used to be content with making napkins and the occasional valance, but now...


----------



## BusyBees2

Here's my completed block...Not as hard as it looks!


----------



## AngieM2

Hi BB2 -

That is wonderful. Which of the Amercian Beauty blocks is it? The first one?
I think that's the simplest of the 9 or 10 of them.

I really like it.



jersey girl - your large brown envelope of star foundation pieces went in the mail tonight after work. First class, I think about 3 mailing days and you'll have it.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Hello, ladies! I've been busy busy with 10 hour days at work and then housework and family, so didn't do much sewing this week. Then I come on here and look what bb2..aka enabler 2..has been up to!! WOW! Gorgeous!! With any luck I'll have my swap blocks done by this weekend and then can play with all the patterns you guys have shared! There really should be a law......


----------



## BusyBees2

LOL, Reenie

Enabler1, that's the easiest NYB block...I hadn't done curves before, so thought I stay with the easy one! It really was an easy block to do!


----------



## Lisa86

AngieM2 said:


> Hi Lisa - I like BB2's hexagon ( Hey enabler 2 - where'd you get it please).
> Lisa do you want a different block to try? I think I still have your address PM.


I really want to try another block, but I have two projects going right now that I really need to finish before starting anything new. I did have three going, but finished one last night. The walmart nearest me is closing their fabric section of the store and the fabric is all on sale so I've gotten a lot of new fabric to use! I also got two Carol Doak books from the library and there are so many beautiful blocks I don't know which one to do.


----------



## AngieM2

Oh Lisa - TWO Carol Doak books! Now you're going to have to be creative and show us something new (after you take care of your two current projects).

I'm so happy that you're playing with us and keep checking in.

So, your Walmart is closing the fabric section (rats!), but good that you can take care of some future projects with hopefully reduced price cloth.

And it's FRIDAY!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!! 

Angie


----------



## maxine

You ladies are so cool!! I love all the colorful things you are doing..I still haven't done my star block, as I've been working on my Farm Swap blocks..but I will get to my stars soon..I enjoy foundation piecing, so know it will be fun once I start,,and probably won't want to stop!! 

I do want to say I had a "procedure" done on my knees on Wed, and they feel so much better!! Fluid drained and streroid injections..Wow, what a difference it makes in a persons life to NOT be in constant, stabbing pain!! I can even bend them now!! Perhaps now I can concentrate on getting lots of things done instead of having to go lay down every couple of hours!! 

Life is good!! Keep up the wonderful sewing!!


----------



## BusyBees2

Maxine, can't wait to see what you come up with whenever you get the chance! Glad you are feeling better...being in constant pain stinks!


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh my gosh! I turn my back and ya'll just take off and do all sorts of stuff!!!

Angie - I got the most wonderful package from enabler #1 aka YOU! lol!
It is gorgeous and I cannot wait to start playing with all of it. 
My 10 yr old dd stood and touched every piece in there! She tried to claim about half of it too! lol!
I did not know such beautiful stuff existed!
I promise not to let it go to waste! I just have to get mother's day over with first, we have 2 moms to visit, and they are both about 150 miles away. 

It will be great to visit, but I wanna sew!!!! 
Thank you again Angie, that is an awesome package, just awesome, wonderful stuff!


----------



## AngieM2

I'm so happy you like it, and the nice thing is - you can leave it out of the frig and it won't go bad on you :banana02:

Does your daughter want to sew? What would she do with some of that stuff?

And I told you it was a "magic fabric room"! 

This makes me so happy :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

Have a great Mother's Day, and no telling what Enabler 2 and I will have posted, and then there are all the fun folks that drop by and show off their blocks or share ideas!

This is such a great thread for me. Thank you all.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

I am not sure my daughter wants to sew or not! She usually starts out by saying "oh mom this is just gorgeous will you make me a......."
lol
She wants to sew until she has to 'do' something. then she doesn't want to.
She wanted to knit. I got her started, a ball of yarn, needles, showed her how to cast on. That was as far as she got
She wanted to embroider. She at least did half of a little pattern before that was given up.
I think right now she likes these ideas, but still wants to play in the dirt with her little brother! lol!
She will be sewing soon enough I guess... until then I will have to make her all those lovely things she wants...  not that I mind!

And let me tell you, that is one magic room you have!
But it's gonna take me a week to read through all this again! 
lol!
great reading tho!


----------



## Miz Mary

OH MY GOSH !!!! ....... can I play too ???? I SO envy ya'll's beautiful creations !!!! This may help me with color coordination ......


----------



## Lisa86

I started this block a week ago and finally finished it today!


----------



## AngieM2

Miz Mary said:


> OH MY GOSH !!!! ....... can I play too ???? I SO envy ya'll's beautiful creations !!!! This may help me with color coordination ......


Oh MY GOSH!!!! Yes you can!:bouncy:

Just PM me your mailing address and I'll get you fixed up with the foundation pieces and we'll see what kind fun stuff you can come up with.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Lisa - I like your block very much. The lighter blue that's sorta laced with almost white - I have some of that fabric too.
Those are some nice greens, and I live your blue/yellow flower back ground.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary

THANK YOU ANGIE !!! I Pm'd ya .. I am SO excited to try something new !!!


----------



## AngieM2

I received the PM and have printed off the foundation papers for your package.

So, we are progressing and I'm happy to have you and am looking forward to the blocks you'll make.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Lisa86 said:


> I made another block last night, I think I'm getting the hang of it better.


Lisa and friends - This block is going to have friends.

Sweet Tater will be making a post about this, and I may start a separate "Not a Swap" thread for this: www.americanheroquilts.com

It may be fun to see what we can do, for ourselves - for local people, or to send to that group.

Just give that site a look-see. Same rules as what we've been playing here - do what you wish, and only difference is the color and if you wish you can mail it to them.

Watch for sweet Tater's post in Country Families. 
And maybe more RED/WHITE/BLUE here, or a new thread.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Great job, lisa!! LOVE it!!
Miz Mary..yeah!! new playmates!! You're going to LOVE This!!


----------



## BusyBees2

WhooHOOOOO!! Can't wait to see more blocks!!

Lisa, yours looks fabulous! 

No sewing for me this weekend...heading out of town with the family. Maybe a new star next week, though.


----------



## AngieM2

Miz Mary - I finally got your package of foundation papers in the mail tonight. This weekend I just was everywhere but the Post Office.

I think you'll have them about Friday, so maybe you'll have some time to play this weekend. 

I'm working on a red white and blue different pattern I'm going to post in the other NOT A SWAP thread for the Military coming home.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

this is another design from the Carol Doak book. It says there are 44 pieces in this design. Impressive sounding isn't it? Took me a little while to get this one done.

And I have a few of one of the designs already here, that I've been working on for a complete project I'm trying to finish.

does anyone else have any squares to show off?

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Looks great, ANgie!

My sewing machine has been relegated to the floor under the table while I get some embroidered work shirts done for a friend. Finally finished yesterday, but may have a few more for someone else now! 

Will need to get through this weekend with friends visiting and maybe next week can sew some more. I did agree to sew on a binding for someone for a graduation quilt, so that can't wait too long.


----------



## mamajohnson

Ok, at long last, I got the picture off my phone!
I did complete a block, and I will do more! You can see right in the center where I didn't quiet get the fabric in the right spot. I am struggling with the fact that I will have to take apart a huge portion of this block to fix it. 
I have a nice little stack of this wonderful material that came from Enabler's magic stash room... all ready to go for the next block! :hobbyhors


----------



## mamajohnson

oops! huge picture! sorry about that


----------



## AngieM2

MamaJ - that's pretty. You did very nicely.

And the photo is not too large.
So you'll do it again! Great! And I cannot see the 'bad' spot, so it's looking good.


Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

mamaj..that's GREAT!! I love the colors you used. I'm almost done with a second star, and I can't wait to see how it turns out. It's like a mystery every time you make one!!


----------



## BusyBees2

MamaJ!! YEAH!!! Looks great to me too! :banana02:

Can't wait to see the next one! We did tell you they were addictive, didn't we? Forwarned it forarmed.


----------



## AngieM2

I was poking around Quilter's Cache today and if you look under the alphabetical listings - there are several Stars, and most of them are Paper Pieced. I'm going to be trying some of them over the long weekend. Some were 12" and some 8" of the ones I printed off.

I need to work on my Farm Animal swap squares, the Patriot Quilt squares for the returning injured military folks and then probably another one or two of these.

Anyone else want to play?

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

When we did the star swap I played with lots of stars, and actually pieced some very similar to this one. Paper piecing is easier, once you get it figured out.
I am pondering do a whole quilt. My niece is getting married in December I think it is (maybe November?!?!) and she will be receiving a quilt.
The thing is she wants dark blue and white, and something that reminds her of 'warm comfy pj's' 
So I am pondering... not sure I can make this block fit the bill (but I am trying!)
((and I am very open to suggestions, as I am blank on this one!))
I think it lends itself wonderfully to 'wow' colors.

Thnx for all the compliments!


----------



## AngieM2

I have a different Carol Doak book that has the patterns for cotton or flannel of the designs. That might be worth considering. 

Or maybe a Paper Pieced from Quilter's Cache (they have some similar) and use a fabric that's a print that reminds you of pajamas.

Angie


----------



## Lisa86

A block I've been working on today. It's from a Carol Doak book. 

One block finished so far.









Using photoshop this is what it will look like with when all the blocks are finished. Does anyone ever use adobe photoshop for quilting?


----------



## AngieM2

Lisa - I LOVE it, those are my darker kind of colors.!! 

And I don't do photo shop, but as you saw in this thread, I sometimes put blocks together to see what it's going to look like.

What are you going to do with your blocks you're making?


I'm working on a project with the light blues and yellows, amoung two or three other projects!

Angie


----------



## Lisa86

I'm not sure what I will do with it. I want to try to machine sew it together when it is done.


----------



## MacaReenie

Angie..that last block you did was wonderful!! I somehow missed it last time I looked on here. What is that block called, Lisa? I love that design!! You guys are making me feel lazy. I AM going to finish my second star block tonight..I only started it at LEAST a week ago!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Reenie - that Red- White & Blue block is actually called "Canada" in the 24 Mariner Stars book I've been using. It's one of the ones I'm doing in R-W-B, for the other "Not a Swap" thread. I have more Red, White and Blue fabrics to do blocks for that.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

That is too cool, angie. I really want to make a block to contribute to the red white and blue one, but I'm not going to commit yet. I need to get some other things settled first, but what a worthy cause that is!! I still haven't made my block for melissa's forum yet, either. Got too busy with all the lovely weather and gardening. All the gardens are in now, tho, so only have the upkeep so will hopefully have more sewing time now. Boy, have I MISSED it!!


----------



## Miz Mary

I recieved the patterns Angie - THANK YOU !!! Lisa thats gorgeous !! now to find a block of time to do this ! woo hoo !


----------



## AngieM2

Miz Mary - sure glad you got the envelope okay. And there's no rush on this, it's just for fun, and distraction. 

I'm working on 5 of the same type, then I want to try some more pastel/cottagey fabric I bought enough of to try in this design. Maybe tomorrow.

But I did think my sewing tomorrow would be appropriate in the Red - White and Blue blocks.

So many ideas, and fabrics and combinations and so little time!

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie

Awhile ago both Angie and I saw a block (I think it was lisa's) on our cell phones and because of the poor coloring on the phones we both thought it looked like a celtic cross. I know I was surprised when I looked on my home computer and saw how different it looked with the true colors. Anywho..the celtic cross really intrigued me, so I thought I'd make my second block with that in mind and TOTALLY different colors..and fewer colors. Here's how it turned out. Incredible that it's the same pattern, isn't it???









second block









original block


----------



## AngieM2

Reenie - That's really neat. Now you have me thinking of trying that design and use it in Red/White/Blue fabrics. Or any of the other types of fabric I have around here waiting and wanting to be at least one block.

Thanks for that experiment.


----------



## MacaReenie

I'm just using up some scrap odds and ends while I play with these blocks so I'm feeling free to experiment. Think I'm going to keep playing around with changing which sections I make one color and see what designs pop out more. I'm soo glad we both "saw" the celtic cross pattern by accident that time! It made me look outside the box instead of just seeing it in the original way. I have these 2 blocks pinned on the wall beside my sewing machine and I love the differences. One of these days I'm going to make some in nice materials and actually make a quilt out of them.


----------



## AngieM2

I keep taking the blocks to work and pinning them to a wall of my cubicle. You'd be surprised at the different responses I get. Even the fellows stop and tell me which ones they like the best.

I'll be taking more of the Red White and Blue ones. I took the first one, and it immediately jumped to the top of some people's favorites. (OF course, we are run over with ex- military, and do government military contract/subcontract work).

That's difference using the same pattern is what is absolutely fascinating for me.

I like your idea of filling in the different sections in different color combinations.


----------



## BusyBees2

You gals are getting so far ahead of me!! I've not had any time to actually piece anything.

Lisa, your block is great!
Reenie, I like your celtic cross! It might look cool in a gold/green combination too.
Mary, Can't wait to see what you do with yours when you get a chance!

Maybe off to sew soon.....

Happy Day, everyone!


----------



## Lisa86

MacaReenie said:


> Angie..that last block you did was wonderful!! I somehow missed it last time I looked on here. What is that block called, Lisa? I love that design!! You guys are making me feel lazy. I AM going to finish my second star block tonight..I only started it at LEAST a week ago!!!!


I don't know the name of the block I didn't write it down. I got the book from the library and had to return it.


----------



## BusyBees2

Here's what I got done tonight!!











Now here's the trick. It looks like a standard Flying Goose/Dutchman's block, but it's not. Each goose is 3-D!! and sewn with only one seam and no bias edges. See....










Want to try it? Here's what you do for each flying goose:

Take 2 - 3" x 3" background squares
1 - 3" x 5 1/2" 'goose' color

Place one square right side up. Fold rectangle in half wrong sides together and place short edges along top edge of background square. The fold will be almost to the bottom of the background square. Place the 2nd background square right side down aligning all edges. Sew 1/4" seam vertically down the right edge. Open up and press geese open.

[The loose points on my block will get sewn into seams when I sew blocks together.] [This is one of the blocks I've planned for my guild's next year of BOM program.]


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - flying orange bats, since those are Fall/October colors!

That is really neat. Too late to try it tonight, but.... we have the directions, thank you Enabler 2.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

:clap:


----------



## AngieM2

here's the 'play' one I did today. It's in Moda pastels I saw the other day and got about 1/4 yard of each so I could try this.

Here's closer of the fabrics




Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I think those fabrics look like soft, French Country. They almost look like polished cotton too. I think they look great, and would make a softly spoken quilt!

You really need to go to bed earlier! LOL


----------



## AngieM2

My Mom keeps saying I need to get to bed earlier. I'd go nuts being bored if I did.

I thought the colors of this last one was a Cottagey - French Country look also. That white distressed furniture and wicker to go with it.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary

Reenie ...AMAZING thing you did with the celtic cross !!!!
Angie, I love your pastel block !!! 
...I picked up a roll of fat quarters that all color coordinate , ( I cheated, I know ..) BUT , I added 2 bright colors to make it POP !!! Im not too good at color combos, so we'll see how it turns out !!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Miz Mary - that's not cheating, that's taking advantage of a situation to make something pretty.

I'll be looking forward to your creation.

And that pastel block just all "laura ashley" type. It's blends nicely with the pale industrial green of my cubicle wall at work today. :typomat:

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

AngieM2 said:


> And that pastel block just all "laura ashley" type.
> Angie


Isn't that dating ourselves? Do they even market "Laura Ashley" stuff anymore?

Anything to spruce up a cubicle!! I bet yours looks lovely right now with all those blocks up!! And everyone you work with is envious.


----------



## MacaReenie

Busybees..i was looking back at different links that were posted on this thread and saw your "dreaded quilt" pics again, and I have to tell you, I think it's great! Did you ever finish it? It would be such a shame for it to just be relegated to the car!!!!
Also..being from New York, I'm not surprised the New York Beauty turned out to be such a stunner!!


----------



## BusyBees2

Reenie,
As a matter of fact, I just took that hated quilt off the frame at the suggestion of someone else that said I didn't have to finish it to move on! I'll put it away and try again another time. Whenever that time comes, you are more than welcome to it! LOL I don't think I can ever like that thing!

I'm moving on. I have another wallhanging that's next in line for tabletop quilting (loaded bobbins last night), and yesterday I purchased white batting for a twin size that is next for the frame. I'll try to get the backing ready today.

And my DD & I have been working on hers (for her baby sister). Last night I got it sandwiched and marked for grid quilting.


----------



## HorseMom

Looks Like I've been missing out  I have a few mariners and star books on my amazon wish list. Everyones work is really beautiful!

Heidi


----------



## maxine

I loved the Celtic Cross using the same pattern!! Wow!! and Miz Mary,,it's not cheating, it's just using your noggin for great opportunities!! Go for it!! I still haven't done my first star block,,but I will soon I promise!!..I am really enjoying seeing everyone's creations..you ladies are so clever!! Make more, make more!!!


----------



## amylou62

Angie

I want to try. Please include me.

Thanks


----------



## HorseMom

All of ya'll are enablers! I was at my sewing lesson today trying to finish this shirt I started MONTHS ago and BOUGHT FABRIC for this. I've been in that store 3 times and managed not to buy anything, now look what ya'll have done to me! As I was sewing I was staring at the batiks thinking that would look nice then when i was ironing I saw some scrap fat quarters and went um hum. Then I bought them. Thought I thought I needed 8 colors and it looks like I only need 7? so what one do I leave out???

Angie I'm sending you a PM:clap:
Heidi Wondering how long it will ake me to finish this project:stars:


----------



## BusyBees2

Heidi,

You don't need to leave one out! Just split them in half, then buy 6 more!!!! LOL

Jennifer aka Enabler2


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Horsemom - 
I got your address PM and have an envelope ready to mail to you after work today.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you create with these foundation pieces. As you've seen on this thread, the same foundation pieces can be many different blocks.

Angie


----------



## amylou62

Okay, I finally got this much done tonight. I had to use the seam ripper a little more that I like but don't think the next ones will be as confusing.


----------



## AngieM2

Those are some Happy Colors you've got going on there. I love the Happy colors.

Now you see why there are enough foundation pieces for 2 full blocks. That way everyone can be like me, and maybe mess up at least one section and need another one.

I'll look forward to seeing the completed block.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

OOOOOOH, Amylou!! I can't wait to see that done!! 

The next sections should go more smoothly for you. It takes a bit, but then you can get into the groove and it moves faster.


----------



## amylou62

Thanks ladies! I was just in the mood for happy fabrics.


----------



## Lisa86

I love the colors! Can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## Miz Mary

I started my block last night .... had to use a seam riper, and apparantly my stitches were TOO small..I ripped the fabric !! So today I will try again !! It is FUN though !!!


----------



## HorseMom

I think I will just leave one of the colors our cause I wasnt real sure of it to start with. Seriously I don't even know when I can make time to work on it, I just get so easily frazzled lately. I'll try to get working on it and get pictures posted in a decent amount of time 

Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Horsemom - the whole point is that this has no deadlines. You know I'll be around to see it, even if this thread goes to page 15 of the forum.

But, I know you'll make something really neat.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary

Here is my first one ! I didnt use the matching fabrics I bought , just what I had on hand ...... tearing the paper off the back is sure tedious !!!! Once I got the hang of this it went fairly quick .... I did notice you need larger pieces of fabric than you think for each section ......or is that just me ?!?!?


----------



## AngieM2

I like it. And you do waste some fabric with this, but it's so much easier than trying to do something of this nature with exact cut pieces and no paper!

Angie


----------



## HorseMom

I did receive my pattern pieces, but the last 10 days or so I've been at the fairgrounds till 3or4 in the morning! My mare, that was due May 23, has been fooling me greatlyon showing pre labor symptoms:grit: I did manage to get 2 fabrics washed for it, but other then that nada. Hopefully I can try it soon!

Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Heidi - sorry your horse is messing with your time and mind.

And the blocks will be here, and probably me too, when you find the time. 

Hope everything works out well with the horse.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

My latest stars...

This is the same fabrics for the recent Farm Animal Swap and is one of TC's hostess blocks.



This is the fun fabric that did not fit the swap criteria. But I made one of these anyway.



And the corner fabrics are the fabric from the Melissa block swap. I call this the lady like type. Or French Country in feeling.



that's some of what I've been doing.

I still like this star a lot for some reason.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~ Those all look great! Fun how different they can be when it's the same pattern. 

Mary~ I like yours a bunch! I thought I'd replied to this earlier, but I guess not.

Heidi~ I check here regularly, so whenever your horse decides to cooperate, I'll be here to see your accomplishment! I'm sure it'll be lovely toO!


----------



## AngieM2

Hi folks -
Just checking in to see if the heat has driven anyone inside to cool off and maybe started a block? or another type of block?

Angie


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Angie, I can see why you like the pattern. It's making up so pretty for everyone. The heat drove me in to finally start on the forum blocks I won in one of Melissa's swaps in 2007. (pic posted on her forum) I still need to figure out where it's going next, at this rate it may be finished by winter. It was fun to see how many names I recognize more, and how many are also over here working on blocks. I also blame the heat and a nice discount email from fabric.com for the fabric that hopefully will become gifts for family later this year. (and one in particular that I got just to try to make some stars) I keep coming back to check everyone's progress with these blocks, they look so "crisp" and lined up. Beautiful work ladies! Once I have the sewing/play room unpiled, I want to try the paper piecing. I don't know if I could "get" this one, but maybe. .. Gotta have that goal and reward thing sometimes, right?


----------



## AngieM2

PA -
I saw your quilt top on Melissa's forum and you've done really well with it. I need to put some tops together. I'm working on a throw out of some of these stars, but dang - life gets busy.

I've been spending a lot of evenings with Aunts and Uncles, as one set Aunt has had a knee replacement April 21 and then Physical Therapy was too rough and broke it and a bone so she had to go back in about 10 days ago and have the same knee re-replaced. This one is going very well, and different Therapy folks and being extremely careful of this knee so it does not have the same problems. During that time, they've bought a good used 16 x 70 mobile home to put on their lot behind my been her all the time Uncle. So the RV they've been living in is being moved to vacation mode, and today in 98* weather we will be moving some stuff from RV to Mobile Home. And then I've been doing inside house photography to show my parents that FINALLY appear to be moving back home by August.

I need a day with my sewing machine! It keeps me sane, and right not sanity is slipping!

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

> I want to try the paper piecing. I don't know if I could "get" this one, but maybe. .. Gotta have that goal and reward thing sometimes, right?


Also, this Paper Piecing once your mind accepts the first part, is really easy. It's rather like sewing by numbers, and all the sharp lines work out for you and are much easier to come by, than doing 'regular' quilt piecing. At least to me. And it Impresses the Heck out of friends, co-workers and neighbors.!

You can do it, and just let me know when you want to give this a try.

Angie


----------



## amylou62

Okay- 

Here it is. I finally moved my sewing room downstairs and finally got to sit down and sew. The colors look kind of funky in the pic but they really turned out nice. I'm going to use the blue as a border. It didn't turn out perfect but it's my first ever quilt block. I like it and am ready to do more. Thanks for letting me play.


----------



## AngieM2

I really love your bright colors. And I'm happy that you got time to give it a try and that you LIKE it.

I'm looking forward to more Stars from you.

Go to the Carol Doak website and she has some free to print designs for you to try.

Angie


----------



## amylou62

Thanks Angie. There will definitely be more stars. I have been looking back at all the posts and want to try some different colors. Everyone has such gorgeous blocks!


----------



## BusyBees2

Amylou~ That looks great! Glad you were finally able to find yourself a workable space. I think it turned out really, really great for your 'first ever quilt block'...You should be proud of yourself!!

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## maxine

I love your colors!! and the blue sets them off perfectly..it's going to be a striking quilt..great job!


----------



## amylou62

Thanks everybody! I bought a charm pack today that I am going to start a new star with tonight.


----------



## MacaReenie

Mizmary and amylou...impressive!!! Those turned out great!! I knew I shouldn't have looked...now I am going to have to work on one tonight instead of organizing my scraps!!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Thanks for the patterns Angie! I didn't get my mental health sewing day, but did decide this morning that I was working it in to do a star while other house stuff was in process. The tutorial you posted made it "connect" (even though I thought it would be hard to figure out, once I started it wasn't bad!). 
I used some scraps, amazing that the colors actually worked even though I doubt I'd have put that many prints together otherwise. I realized when I was uploading the picture why it looked a little "off" :doh: I am not unpicking those seams one more time. It has ---gasp---straight lines!!!!! Oh My Goodness! It's definitely the first of so I'll save it mistake and all as it is. I'm off to check other sites for more paper piecing patterns, figure out the next stars fabrics, and decide if I can find one to make at least one of the gift quilts with I need to get started on. 
I can see why it's addictive, I can't wait to do the next one....wonder if they'd go for pizza for dinner as a rare treat and leave me and the sewing at home. Riiiiiiight - off to start dinner, play later.


----------



## AngieM2

Wild and Wonderful 

That's Pa's Star.!!!!


I really like that.

I think I'm going to have to get everyone on another of the star patterns soon.

Angie

PS: I see the different artistic licensed area. I've done the same to a couple.


----------



## AngieM2

The print in this is Military fabrics, that's why the camo-ish green/brown.
This is not the Australian star, it's one of the others from the book. I will probably try some other designs with these fabrics. I want to find a way to show the heliocopters and tanks and jets in the print.




I know I've just sent out a set of Australian star blocks to a friend.
So, I'll be looking forward to her block later on.

And on Facebook I friended a person due to seeing one of these stars as her profile photo. Now to figure out WHO, she is in HT name, or if it's just a coincidence.

How's the rest of you doing?

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~ Good to see you creating again!

I like this new block, but can see that it wouldn't work real well with larger prints as the inside stars. Perhaps those fabrics would work in the spot where you have the tan/stars/flags fabrics...it's a larger area.

I'm hoping to get some embroidery done tonight so will maybe get to do another block for me soon...It's been too long since I sewed!


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Enabler2

Yeah, that spot for those fabrics didn't work so well. But I have 3 or 4 of the other blocks printed off to give a try. And today I got some really neat old dark blue with sargent type stripes and a red like it, and a blue fabric with flags and a red with flags, I'm thinking that can be the star and the vehicle fabric an be the larger back ground (this is Air Force and Army and Marine fabrics from Hobby Lobby).

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

Hi Angie! You found _me_ on facebook! :hobbyhors


----------



## BusyBees2

OH, too funny!!! Like we can't reach each other at all times of the day here on HT, now it can be done on Facebook!!!


----------



## AngieM2

BusyBees2 said:


> OH, too funny!!! Like we can't reach each other at all times of the day here on HT, now it can be done on Facebook!!!


Isn't that the truth.

What is so funny, is that I recognized the STAR, otherwise I'd not have put mamajohnson and that person together as someone I 'knew".

I'm still very new to facebook, and find it a bit overwhelming.


Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

lol! Angie, were you surprised to see that star on there?? I bet you were!
The really big problem with facebook is
I spend wayyy too much time there! Either here, or there,,, sorta keeps me busy! lol!:clap:


----------



## HorseMom

I've had the block done for awhile, I just hadn't taken the time to upload it. Here it is









I've decided to us multiple bold colors for stars and make a whole quilt out of it. I'm very excited about this project:sing:

Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Wow! Heidi - OUTSTANDING.....

Do you have the pattern to make all the quilt top? Let me know and I'll work with you go get enough papers.

Angie


----------



## HorseMom

Yes Angie I'm in the process of making copies with my scanner. I'm hoping this one won't take me 2 years to complete, LOL
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - since you can make the copies, you're set.

I have a throw ready to quilt together, it's even pinned - but then other projects happened. I need to get back to it.

It's in Blue's and Yellows'


----------



## HorseMom

Oh Angie I'd love you see your blues and yellows. I neve realized how much I loked those colors together until we did that swap a few years back.

I'm a little dissapointed that my plan for this quilt won't work out entirely as planned. The darker blue in the star I bought off a scrap table and I LOVE it. I wanted to use it as a sashing, but I can't find more of it anywhere. The ladies that run the store I bought it from even went to a batiks "convention" and looked for more of both of the blues and couldn't find anything like it:Bawling: I'm sure I'll eventually find something I like as well or even more. I'm enjoying looking at all these bright colors I've never been bold enought to use them in a project before, LOL
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

this is fun - 
and if anyone is wanting to try - let me know
I still have the pattern book and can send some printouts.

Angie


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Angie Thanks so much for bringing this back up! I was going to look for it. I think I still have a copy of the pattern downstairs but wanted to look over the how to again if / when I find it. I've been working on blocks with bright colors and Halloween type prints to make a quilt for DD Nov. b-day. I was thinking as I put trimmed pieces to the side how cool one of the compass blocks would look in the center. I'm really hoping it turns out the way I'm thinking it will. I finally finished my grandaughters baby clothes quilt so I'm on a roll! 
Thanks again! I remember this one was so much fun!
Susan


----------



## AngieM2

Susan - check your print out of the blocks and let me know if you find them or not. I'm getting ready to print out sets for a couple of others that want to give it a try, so I can print out more if you need them.

Anyone else want to give these a try?

PM me.

Angie


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Thanks Angie
I'll check tomorrow when I get back home, promised the little one a trip to Boyds barn between work hours so she can choose a stuffed puppy to adopt. I know I saw the envelope when I was digging out the extra fabric I had for her quilt, I'm just so disorganized downstairs this year. . . I keep waiting for that slow down time I keep thinking I'll find somewhere - may be time for some mental health sewing days soon.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Finally got a chance to dig around this morning Angie. I found it!  If you saw my disorganized mixed with over thought organized combo down there you'd know how bordering on miraculous finding most things down there is. (of course it wasn't in the nice bin marked patterns yet) Thanks again for this, I loved how the other one I did turned out and have been wanting to do another one ever since.


----------



## AngieM2

Good deal! I have two sets to two members ready to mail, I just have to get me to the Post Office. If those two are reading, hang in there, I've not forgotten you!


I have some of these stars on my cubicle at work wall to brighten it up. Now a Program Manager wants me make a small throw for over the back of a sofa for him to give as a Christmas present. I have to see if that fits with all my other sewing. But, I'm leaning towards doing it - in fall colors.

Angie


----------



## Katskitten

Thanks for the update Angie... I have been fighting with my serger so I could at least try something new,.....


----------



## AngieM2

The two people that are waiting for papers for doing this star - the envelopes where mailed yesterday. There are enough papers for 3 blocks, but I'm thinking one block worth for mess ups, and then the other 2 amounts so you'll get at least 2 good blocks.

I'm temporarily sticking this thread so the instructions and photos will be handy for you, and so I can check and see if you have questions I may be able to answer. 

Angie


----------



## Katskitten

Angie,
I got my envelope yesterday. Thank you and now to clean up my sewing area enough to play. Somewhere I have some quilt template material..SOMEWHERE!!???


----------



## AngieM2

I'll be looking forward to seeing the block when you get done. These are fun!

Enjoy!


----------



## HorseMom

These are so much fun! Everytime I do one I'm in awe at is beauty. I have 3 done I don't remember how many I needed for the quilt I planned 20 or 30? I wish I could share pics of mine but I can't upload to websites from my phone. Can't wait to see the new ones everyone does!
Heidi


----------

